# Bravely Default: Where the Fairy Flies [Please use spoiler tags]



## windfall (Dec 4, 2013)

BEWARE: There are some un-hidden spoilers in the thread.​*Please be courteous and LABEL story spoilers in spoiler tags. It's unfair to people who haven't started the game. *

Bravely Default was originally released in Japan in October 2011. It has been localized and is finally coming out on December 6th for the EU, and on February 7th 2014 for NA. 

Bravely Default is a JRPG developed by Square Enix/Silicon Studio and is praised for its story, OST and unique battle system of "braving" and "defaulting". Below is the EU launch video:



Spoiler: video











It's available physically (a normal edition and a collector's edition), and for digital download. The digital download will require a whopping 26,543 blocks of free space! In contrast, Pokemon X and Y required 13,962  blocks.


Spoiler: Pictures of the collector's edition






Spoiler: EU









Spoiler: NA










The EU collector's edition comes with the game, a CD, artbook, a pack of 34 AR cards and a figurine, while the NA collector's edition comes with everything except the  (aesthetically challenged) figurine. 


Links to pictures of the boxset: [1] [2] [3]
Seems like the CD is just a sampling of songs (10, to be exact). Disappointing, but not unexpected. 
 The songs are: Overture to Hope, Land of Beginnings, the Gongs of Battle, Windswept Bay, Land of Radiant Flowers, Horizon of Light and Shadow, Ship upon the Open Skies, He of the Name, Under the Hollow Moon and Sylvan Tranquillity 
EU: The book seems to be ~60 pages (hardcover). Softcover for NA




Here's a couple of reviews (will update as I find them): 


Spoiler: reviews



http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2013-12-03-bravely-default-review 8/10
http://metro.co.uk/2013/12/03/bravely-default-review-the-real-final-fantasy-4211093/ 8/10
http://www.officialnintendomagazine.co.uk/56144/reviews/bravely-default-review-review/?page=2 9/10
http://www.nintendolife.com/reviews/3ds/bravely_default 9/10
http://ca.ign.com/articles/2013/12/05/bravely-default-review 8.6/10

*Metacritic:* http://www.metacritic.com/game/3ds/bravely-default
official EU site: http://www.nintendo.co.uk/Games/Nintendo-3DS/Bravely-Default-813488.html



Forum member Dizzi Paradise also posted her thoughts on the demo 
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...-Fairy-Flies&p=2024060&viewfull=1#post2024060

*Other News:* 
BDFF's sequel, "Bravely Second" has been announced as well. Here are magazine scans: http://www.siliconera.com/2013/12/04/bravely-default-sequel-bravely-second-announced-3ds/

The only bad thing about BD:FF (that I can think of, haven't actually played the game so I cannot comment) is that it has microtransactions. Thankfully, they're avoidable.  In essence the "SP drink" allows you to freeze time to do more attacks in case you're having trouble. It will cost ?0.99/?0.89. You can also put your system into sleep mode and you can earn SP that way too.

Will update this thread periodically with new/interesting stuff I find!


----------



## Silversea (Dec 4, 2013)

Yeah it looks interesting, I'm considering getting it.


----------



## Chromie (Dec 4, 2013)

The name really is terrible. Why did SE/NoE have to change it?


----------



## windfall (Dec 4, 2013)

Chromie said:


> The name really is terrible. Why did SE/NoE have to change it?



Yeah, Flying Fairy sounds much better than Where the Fairy Flies. :/


----------



## Silversea (Dec 4, 2013)

Reminds me of some film I was told about named "A Scanner Darkly" or something. But odd names can be interesting.

Flying Fairy doesn't have the same "grace" to it. Its hard to describe.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 4, 2013)

I only had to watch 45 seconds of the video to know I'm most likely getting it.


----------



## windfall (Dec 4, 2013)

Riley said:


> I only had to watch 45 seconds of the video to know I'm most likely getting it.



The EU launch trailer is really well done! I hope EU players on TBT buy it and let us know how it is xD Were you thinking of getting the regular edition or the collector's edition? c:

February is such a long time to wait @_@


----------



## VillageDweller (Dec 4, 2013)

eu player on tbt buying it representing here eu something i tried to form a sentence

I've had my eye on this game ever since it was announced o: Definitely getting it C: (or well asking for it for christmas c: )


----------



## windfall (Dec 4, 2013)

VillageDweller said:


> eu player on tbt buying it representing here eu something i tried to form a sentence
> 
> I've had my eye on this game ever since it was announced o: Definitely getting it C: (or well asking for it for christmas c: )



Make sure to report your impressions! 8D


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 4, 2013)

windfall said:


> The EU launch trailer is really well done! I hope EU players on TBT buy it and let us know how it is xD Were you thinking of getting the regular edition or the collector's edition? c:
> 
> February is such a long time to wait @_@



I'm not sure yet about the edition.  And I'm American, so yeah I have awhile to wait.


----------



## Peoki (Dec 5, 2013)

Ah, it's nice to finally see a thread for this game. 
I'm _really_ liking what I've been seeing and hearing about this game recently. Been interested in picking up the collector's edition since NoA announced it in their direct, though I'm avoiding online pre-orders this time since previous game packaging on my CEs have arrived damaged near the corners. (pls no. I have major OCD, lol)

Amazing story and incredible soundtrack to boot. I'm sold! February seems so far away. Looks like I'll have to finish SMT IV to pass the time. Also, I've been following a few threads on another forum and cannot seem to grasp the concept of Brave/Defaulting in the battle system. I hope the game will provide a better explanation. Everything looks great otherwise.

dat EU figurine tho


----------



## Chromie (Dec 5, 2013)

Lucky Europeans. I guess I can finally start playing SMT IV while I wait. Someone should post their thoughts on the demo.


----------



## Dizzi Paradise (Dec 5, 2013)

Here are my thoughts on the demo (in the UK).  I'd been looking forward to this so much - hubby is a big FF fan and one of my favourite games ever is DQIX, so everything we saw for this game, all the trailers etc, made it a must-buy.  We've both downloaded the demo, and we were both disappointed.  Firstly, I think having the demo add more to the full game as this one does is a fantastic idea.  But...

The graphics aren't nearly as impressive as we thought they'd be.  The colours are muted and a bit muddy, and there were places during the first 5 minutes after the intro where I couldn't tell where on the screen my character was.  It all just blends in.  I wasn't expecting it to be as bright and colourful as DQIX, and I'm playing on a 3DS XL so I expect some pixellation, but this was just not pretty to look at and difficult to make out details due to the colour palette used.  I gave up at this point and went back to Pokemon.

Hubby persevered and got to the first battling section.  He couldn't win.  No matter what strategy he used, his team ended up wiped out.  I think he managed to get through one battle with one team member still standing, healed everyone up and then died the next battle.  He was playing on the harder mode, so thought he'd give the easy mode a try, but couldn't work out how to change it as the demo has only one save slot.  So he deleted the demo and is still debating whether to download it again and try easy mode.  Right now he's not sure it's worth it.

Now, keep in mind, that we were already sold on this game before we downloaded the demo.  Hubby loves FF and is an FF veteran, so turn-based combat, level grinding and so on is not new to him.  This game is really not what we were expecting, certainly graphically, and unless we're missing something big (which is a possibility - others have played the demo without getting wiped out every time so there must be _something _we're missing) the gameplay isn't quite what we were expecting either.  We both found the game pretty much unplayable, for different reasons.

All of the above is really not to dissuade anyone from buying and playing the game, but I strongly advise you to try the demo before spending out your hard-earned cash.  It may well be that the problems we had with it won't be problems for you and you'll love the game as much as we thought we were going to.  But try the demo first.  You've got nothing to lose, and as the demo adds extra to the full game, everything to gain.


----------



## BellGreen (Dec 5, 2013)

windfall said:


> Yeah, Flying Fairy sounds much better than Where the Fairy Flies. :/



I'm in NA and I think Where the Fairy Flies is much better lol.


----------



## windfall (Dec 5, 2013)

Peoki said:


> Ah, it's nice to finally see a thread for this game.
> I'm _really_ liking what I've been seeing and hearing about this game recently. Been interested in picking up the collector's edition since NoA announced it in their direct, though I'm avoiding online pre-orders this time since previous game packaging on my CEs have arrived damaged near the corners. (pls no. I have major OCD, lol)
> 
> Amazing story and incredible soundtrack to boot. I'm sold! February seems so far away. Looks like I'll have to finish SMT IV to pass the time. Also, I've been following a few threads on another forum and cannot seem to grasp the concept of Brave/Defaulting in the battle system. I hope the game will provide a better explanation. Everything looks great otherwise.
> ...


Definitely finish SMT! I really enjoyed it, I'm actually slowly going through a second playthrough right now. The tokyo map is horridly annoying though xD 

Honestly I don't really understand the brave/defaulting system either. lol. I read a couple reviews and they generally seem to say thr game eases you into the system so it should be alright?? We need the demo :c

yeah the EU figure.... Glad we don't get it 'cuz it doesn't really need to see the light of day. 





Dizzi Paradise said:


> Here are my thoughts on the demo (in the UK).  I'd been looking forward to this so much - hubby is a big FF fan and one of my favourite games ever is DQIX, so everything we saw for this game, all the trailers etc, made it a must-buy.  We've both downloaded the demo, and we were both disappointed.  Firstly, I think having the demo add more to the full game as this one does is a fantastic idea.  But...
> 
> The graphics aren't nearly as impressive as we thought they'd be.  The colours are muted and a bit muddy, and there were places during the first 5 minutes after the intro where I couldn't tell where on the screen my character was.  It all just blends in.  I wasn't expecting it to be as bright and colourful as DQIX, and I'm playing on a 3DS XL so I expect some pixellation, but this was just not pretty to look at and difficult to make out details due to the colour palette used.  I gave up at this point and went back to Pokemon.
> 
> ...



Thanks for taking the time to write that out for us!! I was gunna quote the whole thing but decided it was alot to quote xD I really appriciate you typing your impressions! It does make me a little nervous for the game, to tell the truth. I thought the screenshots and trailers looked great, and the gameplay looked interesting as well. From what I've read in the reviews, the game eases you into the brave/defaulting system, so if you and your husband decided to buy the game, hopefully it won't be so difficult :c 

I actually only preordered the CE because I'm a sucker for artbooks, and thankfully amazon doesn't charge until they ship it out. I will definitely take the time to play the demo when it's released in NA. 



BellBringerGreen said:


> I'm in NA and I think Where the Fairy Flies is much better lol.


Looks like we will just agree to disagree  lol.


----------



## BellGreen (Dec 5, 2013)

Just watched a trailer and the voice acting is pretty bad :/ I think I'd play with English voices and see what I think.


----------



## Peoki (Dec 5, 2013)

windfall said:


> Definitely finish SMT! I really enjoyed it, I'm actually slowly going through a second playthrough right now. The tokyo map is horridly annoying though xD
> 
> Honestly I don't really understand the brave/defaulting system either. lol. I read a couple reviews and they generally seem to say thr game eases you into the system so it should be alright?? We need the demo :c
> 
> yeah the EU figure.... Glad we don't get it 'cuz it doesn't really need to see the light of day.



Haha, something doesn't feel right when I'm playing SMT. IIRC I'm at the bit just before reaching Tokyo- which is only a few hours in. Anyway, I have until February to finish it as I'm not interested in picking up any games until then. My backlog is mostly cleared for the holidays. Finals are the only thing holding me back atm. 

Bravely Default demo? Yes please. Considering the release date, I'm assuming we'll get it no earlier than mid-January.. now if I could avoid spoilers until then. lol 



Dizzi Paradise said:


> Here are my thoughts on the demo (in the UK).  I'd been looking forward to this so much - hubby is a big FF fan and one of my favourite games ever is DQIX, so everything we saw for this game, all the trailers etc, made it a must-buy.  We've both downloaded the demo, and we were both disappointed.  Firstly, I think having the demo add more to the full game as this one does is a fantastic idea.  But...


Yikes. Sorry to hear the demo didn't live up to your expectations. Perhaps you will have more positive opinions towards the game after giving the demo another shot. Many people have said the demo is quite difficult, so it's definitely not just you and your husband that are having trouble with it. I believe you can change the difficulty and other settings by pressing X while in the game. Play on easy until you've got the battle system down. Mix and match classes, adjust tactics for different monsters, etc. 



Spoiler



Have you both completed the quests in town? I read that those will help a lot in leveling, in connection with that, you'll be able buy better equipment.


Thanks for sharing your thoughts. I'll keep this in mind, and hopefully my approach towards the NA demo ends undoubtedly. Please let us know if you decide to tackle the game again 



BellBringerGreen said:


> Just watched a trailer and the voice acting is pretty bad :/ I think I'd play with English voices and see what I think.



I was told the voice acting in the trailer was poorly dubbed and that they are much more decent in the full game. There is an option to completely turn off the voice overs if you are not a fan of either the English or Japanese audio; I'm hoping this feature is performed correctly as FE:A had some issues that Nintendo did not care to fix.


----------



## windfall (Dec 5, 2013)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Just watched a trailer and the voice acting is pretty bad :/ I think I'd play with English voices and see what I think.


I think it's too early to judge the voice acting just yet, since all we've heard are just clips of the voices. But I do agree that from what we've heard, it doesn't sound too good :/  Glad there's a Japanese voice option though. 



Peoki said:


> Haha, something doesn't feel right when I'm playing SMT. IIRC I'm at the bit just before reaching Tokyo- which is only a few hours in. Anyway, I have until February to finish it as I'm not interested in picking up any games until then. My backlog is mostly cleared for the holidays. Finals are the only thing holding me back atm.
> 
> Bravely Default demo? Yes please. Considering the release date, I'm assuming we'll get it no earlier than mid-January.. now if I could avoid spoilers until then. lol



What doesn't feel right when you're playing SMT?  Since you've just reached Tokyo, perhaps this map can help you out? I wish I saw this while I was playing through the first time... Tokyo is large and confusing since there aren't any road signs or anything. :c 

oh gosh finals ;o; gl with yours! I'm done 1/5 of mine right now orz

I hope we get the demo mid-January! I think my reading week is a week after BD:FF comes out so I'm super excited  



Peoki said:


> I was told the voice acting in the trailer was poorly dubbed and that they are much more decent in the full game. There is an option to completely turn off the voice overs if you are not a fan of either the English or Japanese audio; I'm hoping this feature is performed correctly as FE:A had some issues that Nintendo did not care to fix.


In one of the reviews, the reviewer said they thought the voices sounded bad initially but 20 hours in they thought it sounded fine and couldn't even distinguish what bothered them to begin with. So I'm hopeful in that regard! 

But yeah the issue in FE:A was a tad disappointing.... they didn't even bother subbing the Japanese audio; they just used the English subtitles :c Normally I wouldn't care it just struck me as odd xD


----------



## Dizzi Paradise (Dec 6, 2013)

Peoki said:


> Yikes. Sorry to hear the demo didn't live up to your expectations. Perhaps you will have more positive opinions towards the game after giving the demo another shot. Many people have said the demo is quite difficult, so it's definitely not just you and your husband that are having trouble with it. I believe you can change the difficulty and other settings by pressing X while in the game. Play on easy until you've got the battle system down. Mix and match classes, adjust tactics for different monsters, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks so much for that Peoki, we'll give it another go.  I wanted to love this game so much, and was expecting to, so it was doubly frustrating when we just... didn't.  And we don't have lots of spare cash, so we don't want to be buying games we won't play, you know?  Hope the wait for the NA demo isn't too long for you guys!


----------



## Officer Berri (Dec 6, 2013)

Agent Kite showed me this game yesterday!  It looks amazing and really fun so he and I are ordering the collectors edition! It sounds like it's going to be a wonderful call-back to the early era of RPGs and Final Fantasy so I'm excited to give it a try! Plus it's the first time I've been able to buy a collector's edition of anything! So I'm super excited for that too!


----------



## Peoki (Dec 6, 2013)

windfall said:


> What doesn't feel right when you're playing SMT?  Since you've just reached Tokyo, perhaps this map can help you out? I wish I saw this while I was playing through the first time... Tokyo is large and confusing since there aren't any road signs or anything. :c
> 
> oh gosh finals ;o; gl with yours! I'm done 1/5 of mine right now orz
> 
> I hope we get the demo mid-January! I think my reading week is a week after BD:FF comes out so I'm super excited


I feel disconnected while playing SMT, like something doesn't click right and it's not as enjoyable for me as I'd like it to be. Thanks for the very intimidating map . I think the strategy guide that was included in the LE ends after reaching Tokyo. I'll put this to good use.

My reading week also falls close behind the official release of BD:FF! So I guess Nintendo did us both a favor. haha



Dizzi Paradise said:


> Thanks so much for that Peoki, we'll give it another go.  I wanted to love this game so much, and was expecting to, so it was doubly frustrating when we just... didn't.  And we don't have lots of spare cash, so we don't want to be buying games we won't play, you know?  Hope the wait for the NA demo isn't too long for you guys!


No problem! I hope you both have a better experience the second time around 
Haha, I am guilty of buying games I don't play... but I will get to them eventually. My backlog only consists of two for the winter break anyway. Unfortunately I've spoiled the objective behind the demo, but I've heard the content is exclusive so it shouldn't hinder my experience with the full game as long as I avoid the official thread on GAF.

I'm quite tempted to import the Bravely Default Design Works art book that was recently released. Yoshida's work is always absolutely gorgeous. Square Enix has lost another great artist; I'm excited to see what he'll be working on next.


----------



## windfall (Dec 6, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> Agent Kite showed me this game yesterday!  It looks amazing and really fun so he and I are ordering the collectors edition! It sounds like it's going to be a wonderful call-back to the early era of RPGs and Final Fantasy so I'm excited to give it a try! Plus it's the first time I've been able to buy a collector's edition of anything! So I'm super excited for that too!



I'm glad you're so excited for the game!  Hopefully we're not all too hyped xD 
But yeah that CE looks gorgeous @_@ And it's only $10 more than the regular game so to me it's obvious as to which one to buy.



Peoki said:


> I feel disconnected while playing SMT, like something doesn't click right and it's not as enjoyable for me as I'd like it to be. Thanks for the very intimidating map . I think the strategy guide that was included in the LE ends after reaching Tokyo. I'll put this to good use.
> 
> My reading week also falls close behind the official release of BD:FF! So I guess Nintendo did us both a favor. haha


Toyko is huge @_@ I was overwhelmed by its size when I first reached it. I think the strategy guide covered a few regions of Tokyo but after that I got lost so often I caved and consulted a guide. I love convincing new demons to join my hoard though; I was so proud each time my angel announced it felt like it was going to evolve xD 



Peoki said:


> No problem! I hope you both have a better experience the second time around
> Haha, I am guilty of buying games I don't play... but I will get to them eventually. My backlog only consists of two for the winter break anyway. Unfortunately I've spoiled the objective behind the demo, but I've heard the content is exclusive so it shouldn't hinder my experience with the full game as long as I avoid the official thread on GAF.
> 
> I'm quite tempted to import the Bravely Default Design Works art book that was recently released. Yoshida's work is always absolutely gorgeous. Square Enix has lost another great artist; I'm excited to see what he'll be working on next.


I've been wilfully blind so I haven't searched up what the objective of the demo is. All I know is the main character's names xD I read that Yoshida is no longer working with Square Enix but he's still working on Bravely Default "for as long as they need him" so that's good news. One of the things that intially attracted me to BDFF was his artwork - it's so unique. I'm glad the CE comes with a hardcover book. I hope NA also gets the pre-order book!


----------



## BellGreen (Dec 6, 2013)

I really want the Collector's Edition, but Prof. Layton is more important to me,  I wish I could have both. I think I'll preorder the Collector's Edition and just buy what I want later on my birthday. A few days off release date isn't too bad.

The voice acting isn't TOO bad but I think it could have been much better from what we heard.


----------



## windfall (Dec 6, 2013)

BellBringerGreen said:


> I really want the Collector's Edition, but Prof. Layton is more important to me,  I wish I could have both. I think I'll preorder the Collector's Edition and just buy what I want later on my birthday. A few days off release date isn't too bad.
> 
> The voice acting isn't TOO bad but I think it could have been much better from what we heard.



I think the CE is just a better deal in general - the hardcover artbook, AR cards and CD for an extra $10 is a really good deal to me. Of course, that's because I love artbooks, but I know that's not everybody's cup of tea. 

Personally I love the Layton series but since it's coming out at the end of February, it's just a terrible time because of school xD I'll probably end up buying Prof Layton in May :s I think waiting for Professor Layton is okay since there's only one edition - and there are always random sales throughout the year too.  

Honestly if the voice acting in Bravely Default doesn't improve in-game, I'll be switching over to the Japanese voiceovers xD I'm glad we're given the option to choose.


----------



## Peoki (Dec 7, 2013)

windfall said:


> Toyko is huge @_@ I was overwhelmed by its size when I first reached it. I think the strategy guide covered a few regions of Tokyo but after that I got lost so often I caved and consulted a guide. I love convincing new demons to join my hoard though; I was so proud each time my angel announced it felt like it was going to evolve xD
> 
> I've been wilfully blind so I haven't searched up what the objective of the demo is. All I know is the main character's names xD I read that Yoshida is no longer working with Square Enix but he's still working on Bravely Default "for as long as they need him" so that's good news. One of the things that intially attracted me to BDFF was his artwork - it's so unique. I'm glad the CE comes with a hardcover book. I hope NA also gets the pre-order book!


Teach me your secrets! I am horrible at recruiting demons. LOL
I'm actually looking forward to resuming SMT IV now . One week of classes and a few finals to go...

I couldn't resist skimming through the official thread on GAF ;_;. Fortunately I'll be going into the full game completely blind. Like you, I only know the names of the main characters and very little of the story. I think it's time I block myself from said threads until February, haha. I need to keep my anticipation and hype on neutral grounds. 

Yoshida has always been my favorite game artist and character designer by far. I was disappointed when I heard about his departure from Square Enix, however this can only mean bigger and better things for him. SE can no longer force him to work on mobile games. Yay 



windfall said:


> I think the CE is just a better deal in general - the hardcover artbook, AR cards and CD for an extra $10 is a really good deal to me. Of course, that's because I love artbooks, but I know that's not everybody's cup of tea.


You took the words right out of my mouth!


----------



## ItachiKouyou (Dec 7, 2013)

I can't wait to get it! It looks fun. And the costumes are beautiful!


----------



## BellGreen (Dec 7, 2013)

windfall said:


> I think the CE is just a better deal in general - the hardcover artbook, AR cards and CD for an extra $10 is a really good deal to me. Of course, that's because I love artbooks, but I know that's not everybody's cup of tea.
> 
> Personally I love the Layton series but since it's coming out at the end of February, it's just a terrible time because of school xD I'll probably end up buying Prof Layton in May :s I think waiting for Professor Layton is okay since there's only one edition - and there are always random sales throughout the year too.
> 
> Honestly if the voice acting in Bravely Default doesn't improve in-game, I'll be switching over to the Japanese voiceovers xD I'm glad we're given the option to choose.



My birthday is in March so waiting for Layton after release wouldn't be that bad. I just think that other games are more important than Bravely Default. It will probably be that game you really want but get the chance you can get it. 
Speaking of voice acting, I just viewed a UK trailer for Layton 6. Luke was way too annoying, Emmy sounded fine, and Layton had the exact same voice as NA o.o

Anyway, I'm liking Edea's voice actor, Cassandra Lee. All I hear is Ritsu from K-On lol. I felt that one of the girls' voice was way too quiet, or they just seemed low quality. They probably just streamed it on to a bigger screen so that's probably why.
The figure for Bravely Default doesn't look that good anyway. The paint job looks horrible, I see why it's excluded in NA lol. They should at least add something new for NA's CE, like a pin or button or a keychain.


----------



## VillageDweller (Dec 7, 2013)

BellBringerGreen said:


> My birthday is in March so waiting for Layton after release wouldn't be that bad. I just think that other games are more important than Bravely Default. It will probably be that game you really want but get the chance you can get it.
> Speaking of voice acting, I just viewed a UK trailer for Layton 6. Luke was way too annoying, Emmy sounded fine, and Layton had the exact same voice as NA o.o



LOL PLEASE THE AMERICAN LUKE IS 1000000000000000X WORSE

The collectors edition over here is like another ?50 lmao i'm not buying that.
Came out over here yesterday, I've been playing the demo and I personally really like it. <3 i'll get the game 4 christmas.


----------



## windfall (Dec 7, 2013)

Peoki said:


> Teach me your secrets! I am horrible at recruiting demons. LOL
> I'm actually looking forward to resuming SMT IV now . One week of classes and a few finals to go...


When you encounter a demon you want to recruit, kill it's allies  
Sometimes they'll be so scared of you they'll surrender 8D



Peoki said:


> I couldn't resist skimming through the official thread on GAF ;_;. Fortunately I'll be going into the full game completely blind. Like you, I only know the names of the main characters and very little of the story. I think it's time I block myself from said threads until February, haha. I need to keep my anticipation and hype on neutral grounds.
> 
> Yoshida has always been my favorite game artist and character designer by far. I was disappointed when I heard about his departure from Square Enix, however this can only mean bigger and better things for him. SE can no longer force him to work on mobile games. Yay


I skimmed the official thread on GAF for pics of the CE xD Looks really, really nice. As far as I can tell, EU folks are doing a good job of keeping the spoilers away. I won't be going back to GAF though.  I'm trying to keep my anticipation down too xD 



BellBringerGreen said:


> Speaking of voice acting, I just viewed a UK trailer for Layton 6. Luke was way too annoying, Emmy sounded fine, and Layton had the exact same voice as NA o.o
> 
> Anyway, I'm liking Edea's voice actor, Cassandra Lee. All I hear is Ritsu from K-On lol. I felt that one of the girls' voice was way too quiet, or they just seemed low quality. They probably just streamed it on to a bigger screen so that's probably why.



I feel like Luke's voice is always really weird lol. He sounds like a girl in the trailers. Whoever voices Layton always does a fabulous job though. I also have 0 knowledge on voice actors so I can't comment on who sounds like who xD 



BellBringerGreen said:


> The figure for Bravely Default doesn't look that good anyway. The paint job looks horrible, I see why it's excluded in NA lol. They should at least add something new for NA's CE, like a pin or button or a keychain.



The figure is an abomination. I'm glad NA doesn't get it; helps brings the price down to a reasonable level. Although I would like a pin/button/keychain.... Not that I would ever use it lol



VillageDweller said:


> The collectors edition over here is like another ?50 lmao i'm not buying that.
> Came out over here yesterday, I've been playing the demo and I personally really like it. <3 i'll get the game 4 christmas.



?50 what lol that's insane. That's like another game. 
Does anything from the demo stand out to you? I know Dizzi Paradise and her husband had some issues with the difficulty.


----------



## BellGreen (Dec 7, 2013)

VillageDweller said:


> LOL PLEASE THE AMERICAN LUKE IS 1000000000000000X WORSE
> 
> The collectors edition over here is like another ?50 lmao i'm not buying that.
> Came out over here yesterday, I've been playing the demo and I personally really like it. <3 i'll get the game 4 christmas.


The American Luke isn't that bad, it was Eternal Diva's Luke that stunk really bad. Emmy had a different VA for NA's version as well.
Christopher Robin Miller does Layton's voice for NA, and I FEEL like it's the same jig for PAL. He was born in USA so I'm surprised he pulls off the accent amazingly well.
~~~~~~~
The figure/statue doesn't look like the girl in the trailers, she actually resembles an anime character but I don't know. The figure just looks horrible. Leave figure making to Good Smile Company, Square Enix >.>;


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 9, 2013)

Blah, I wanted the old/japanese cover :c Probably not getting it though.


----------



## Peoki (Dec 10, 2013)

windfall said:


> When you encounter a demon you want to recruit, kill it's allies
> Sometimes they'll be so scared of you they'll surrender 8D
> 
> I skimmed the official thread on GAF for pics of the CE xD Looks really, really nice. As far as I can tell, EU folks are doing a good job of keeping the spoilers away. I won't be going back to GAF though.  I'm trying to keep my anticipation down too xD


Haha, that's what I've been doing. The demons always laugh in my face and run with my mecca. ;_;

I managed to steer away from the GAF thread. Saw images of EU'S CE as well; looked fantastic. Now I'm left wondering how NA will package their CE. The Collector's pack for BD:FF in Japan was gorgeous. I'm hoping we get something similar to that, though knowing Nintendo, it's not likely.


----------



## windfall (Dec 10, 2013)

Peoki said:


> Haha, that's what I've been doing. The demons always laugh in my face and run with my mecca. ;_;
> 
> I managed to steer away from the GAF thread. Saw images of EU'S CE as well; looked fantastic. Now I'm left wondering how NA will package their CE. The Collector's pack for BD:FF in Japan was gorgeous. I'm hoping we get something similar to that, though knowing Nintendo, it's not likely.



Hopefully you're not underleveled then :c They won't join you if you're not stronger than they are. Also, if the demons want a life stone, give them one since you'll be swimming in them later xD

Now that you mention it, I wonder how we the CE is going to be packaged in NA...I think the Agnes figurine probably took up a lot of room so that's one of the reasons why the box is so big. I'd still like a nice, big box that says "Bravely Default" though. The EU box looks very study/high quality.


----------



## Peoki (Dec 18, 2013)

Collector's Edition packaging for NA.


Spoiler











I am no longer worried! It looks great . Bless Nintendo for the high quality boxing. I don't have to be concerned over making creases while opening.~~

Demo drops on January 2nd, 2014. We're getting there!


----------



## windfall (Dec 18, 2013)

Peoki said:


> Collector's Edition packaging for NA.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


That box is stunning. I know what I'm doing all day on January 2nd!


----------



## VillageDweller (Dec 21, 2013)

the demo is REALLY LONG AS WELL OMG there is so much to do fyi
And in the demo you get bonuses for doing certain things and then you can carry stuff over to the real game like those bonuses + people in the RTS of Norende town it's rly cool


----------



## unravel (Dec 21, 2013)

Im planning to buy collectors edition if its avail from Philippines


----------



## Riiiiptide (Dec 26, 2013)

I am completely new to the series but many people have recommended this game to me! I watched the trailer and I am very interested. I will definitely consider buying, maybe even pre-ordering the game!


----------



## Box9Missingo (Dec 26, 2013)

VillageDweller said:


> the demo is REALLY LONG AS WELL OMG there is so much to do fyi
> And in the demo you get bonuses for doing certain things and then you can carry stuff over to the real game like those bonuses + people in the RTS of Norende town it's rly cool



Awesome! Can't wait, hope to pre-order it if I can.


----------



## VillageDweller (Dec 29, 2013)

I HAVE THE GAME BUT I HAVEN'T EVEN STARTED!


----------



## windfall (Dec 30, 2013)

VillageDweller said:


> I HAVE THE GAME BUT I HAVEN'T EVEN STARTED!



Did you beat the demo yet?  
I'm excited for when the NA demo drops!


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 30, 2013)

I think I will probably get it. Maybe not right away though. It looked fun.


----------



## VillageDweller (Dec 31, 2013)

windfall said:


> Did you beat the demo yet?
> I'm excited for when the NA demo drops!



no omg I got to the point where there's a 4th boss, it still takes fkn forever to get there and then I found it too hard LOL so I just gave up


----------



## radical6 (Jan 1, 2014)

the demo comes out soon right?? the game looks super cute ,,


----------



## windfall (Jan 1, 2014)

tsundere said:


> the demo comes out soon right?? the game looks super cute ,,



Demo comes out tomorrow if you're in NA.


----------



## TerryMartin (Jan 1, 2014)

Excited for the Demo, Hyped for the game even through i just recently heard about it.


----------



## TerryMartin (Jan 2, 2014)

Demo is out, Downloading it now. :3


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2014)

Thinking of getting it... maybe. Will probably play new leaf anyways haha.


----------



## Peoki (Jan 2, 2014)

Playing the demo on normal difficulty and have yet to run into any problems. 

I've just defeated the first dungeon boss. I really wish they'd go more in depth with explaining the combat system because honestly speaking, I have no idea what I'm doing.. So I guess it'll be trial and error until I get the hang of things. Thankfully it's not an issue big enough to hinder my gameplay. 

Now, if I can get more villagers...


----------



## Dizzi Paradise (Jan 2, 2014)

Peoki, was it you who made some suggestions for helping hubby get through the learning curve on this game? If it was, thank you so much. He tried the demo again, loved it and I got him the full game for Christmas. He's totally addicted now and loving every minute. The colours get better as well so I may have to give it another chance myself.


----------



## windfall (Jan 2, 2014)

Peoki said:


> Playing the demo on normal difficulty and have yet to run into any problems.
> 
> I've just defeated the first dungeon boss. I really wish they'd go more in depth with explaining the combat system because honestly speaking, I have no idea what I'm doing.. So I guess it'll be trial and error until I get the hang of things. Thankfully it's not an issue big enough to hinder my gameplay.
> 
> Now, if I can get more villagers...



I just beat the first boss on normal difficulty as well. Agnes was the only casualty. I tried heading into the forest area but got destroyed, so I'll probably do some more grinding later. 

I don't really understand the job system lol I just reassigned them new jobs based on what looked cool. I'm enjoying the bravely/defaulting aspect though.  Still not sure how to use magic attacks. 

Hopefully the full version actually explains things better.



Dizzi Paradise said:


> Peoki, was it you who made some suggestions for helping hubby get through the learning curve on this game? If it was, thank you so much. He tried the demo again, loved it and I got him the full game for Christmas. He's totally addicted now and loving every minute. The colours get better as well so I may have to give it another chance myself.



Glad to know your husband got back into the game! I thought the original town was a bit pixelized as well, but it's not bothering me too much. 

I'm really digging the details in the different job outfits and how neat the monsters look.


----------



## puppy (Jan 2, 2014)

oh this game has a feature that need streetpass
problem because i dont go outside

im kind of walking around but i have no idea what im doing omg im getting the beast livers but how do i use magic help


----------



## windfall (Jan 2, 2014)

puppy said:


> oh this game has a feature that need streetpass
> problem because i dont go outside
> 
> im kind of walking around but i have no idea what im doing omg im getting the beast livers but how do i use magic help


The full version of the game will let you connect online with people to restore Norende village! So you don't only need to use streetpass. 

I have no idea how to use magic though. lol


----------



## Peoki (Jan 2, 2014)

Dizzi Paradise said:


> Peoki, was it you who made some suggestions for helping hubby get through the learning curve on this game? If it was, thank you so much. He tried the demo again, loved it and I got him the full game for Christmas. He's totally addicted now and loving every minute. The colours get better as well so I may have to give it another chance myself.


That's great to hear! Glad your husband gave the game another shot, hope you will enjoy it as much as he does. 



windfall said:


> I just beat the first boss on normal difficulty as well. Agnes was the only casualty. I tried heading into the forest area but got destroyed, so I'll probably do some more grinding later.
> 
> I don't really understand the job system lol I just reassigned them new jobs based on what looked cool. I'm enjoying the bravely/defaulting aspect though.  Still not sure how to use magic attacks.
> 
> ...


I think I'm good with levelling and damage control for now; may have to increase the difficulty as the game isn't as challenging as I'd prefer it be. I'm taking a break and letting my villagers do their work. 

So far I've mastered freelancer (Tiz), white mage (Agnes), swordmaster (Ringabel), and knight (Edea). Have you figured out how to use magic skills yet? You'll need to have the proper ability equipped to enable spells. Increasing job level will allow the player to use higher level magic skills. ie: Cure, Cura, etc


----------



## windfall (Jan 2, 2014)

Peoki said:


> That's great to hear! Glad your husband gave the game another shot, hope you will enjoy it as much as he does.
> 
> 
> I think I'm good with levelling and damage control for now; may have to increase the difficulty as the game isn't as challenging as I'd prefer it be. I'm taking a break and letting my villagers do their work.
> ...


How do you know if you've mastered a job? 
I've just figured out how to use magic skills. I made Ringabel a black mage and he's now dishing out elemental magic 

Everytime I enter a new area the difficulty gets more difficult so I think I'm good with the normal difficulty xD


----------



## puppy (Jan 2, 2014)

windfall said:


> The full version of the game will let you connect online with people to restore Norende village! So you don't only need to use streetpass.
> 
> I have no idea how to use magic though. lol



oh thats good.
i figured out how to use magic

go to the X button thingy> ability> job command
theres black magic or white magic
it makes agnes actually useful


----------



## Peoki (Jan 2, 2014)

windfall said:


> How do you know if you've mastered a job?
> I've just figured out how to use magic skills. I made Ringabel a black mage and he's now dishing out elemental magic
> 
> Everytime I enter a new area the difficulty gets more difficult so I think I'm good with the normal difficulty xD


All jobs have a mastery level of 4. There will be a change in the JP bar that indicates which jobs you've mastered. You can't miss it 

I'm itching to play more but I have a horrible headache ;_;


----------



## windfall (Jan 2, 2014)

puppy said:


> oh thats good.
> i figured out how to use magic
> 
> go to the X button thingy> ability> job command
> ...



Yeah I figured it out slightly before you posted haha. I spent most of my money on spells when I figured it out lol



Peoki said:


> All jobs have a mastery level of 4. There will be a change in the JP bar that indicates which jobs you've mastered. You can't miss it
> 
> I'm itching to play more but I have a horrible headache ;_;



I'm only on level 3 for my jobs xD But looks like Edea will master swordmaster soon! 

Hope your headache gets better D;


----------



## Peoki (Jan 2, 2014)

Nevermind about changing the difficulty, I am getting my arse whooped by the minotaur. Halpp


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2014)

Also considering they are always stupid with censoring this and FE:A I probably won't get it. Not supporting stupid change in art because Nintendo doesn't want complaint over swimsuits and stuff. Like hell, go change FF X and whatnot then :C


----------



## Riiiiptide (Jan 3, 2014)

http://mynintendonews.com/2014/01/03/bravely-default-has-been-censored-for-western-release/

Not too surprising I guess


----------



## windfall (Jan 3, 2014)

Riiiiptide said:


> http://mynintendonews.com/2014/01/03/bravely-default-has-been-censored-for-western-release/
> 
> Not too surprising I guess



Hmm that's a shame...I kind of think the censored versions look better >_> but I can see why people would get angry about it. I'm not surprised either. Hopefully the story isn't changed too drastically. I wish we got a few more examples or an example of how the dialogue changed. 


Also, has anyone beaten the dragon yet? ): 
I figured out that it's weak to water attacks but only the 3rd level black magic one does any real damage D; gotta grind for job points now... Ugh.


----------



## Peoki (Jan 3, 2014)

Nothing much has changed aside from the costume and character age revisions as far as I know. Sometimes direct translations don't make sense in English so I doubt the toned down innuendos will be noticeable... I'm not going to make something as little as this take away from my experience with the game let alone the decision of purchasing it. That doesn't mean I support censorship btw, though it could have easily been solved with a Mature content rating. I prefer Edea's costume revision anyway. It would have been amusing to see this in game however. I heard it's been completely removed from the EU/NA versions; not even viewable if a JP player is using the costume.



windfall said:


> Also, has anyone beaten the dragon yet? ):
> I figured out that it's weak to water attacks but only the 3rd level black magic one does any real damage D; gotta grind for job points now... Ugh.


I finished the demo earlier today and have been working on restoring Norende. Had Agnes as a Performer and used Love Power before braving, brought up my physical damage to ~300+ per hit with each unit.


----------



## Zeiro (Jan 3, 2014)

I've been playing the demo and I like it.


----------



## BellGreen (Jan 4, 2014)

I hope I'm not the only one who was completely clueless as to what to do in the beginning?


----------



## Zeiro (Jan 4, 2014)

BellBringerGreen said:


> I hope I'm not the only one who was completely clueless as to what to do in the beginning?


i don't know either man, i just accepted a quest from the lady on the bridge and then did the quest and now i'm playing another game


----------



## windfall (Jan 4, 2014)

Peoki said:


> Nothing much has changed aside from the costume and character age revisions as far as I know. Sometimes direct translations don't make sense in English so I doubt the toned down innuendos will be noticeable... I'm not going to make something as little as this take away from my experience with the game let alone the decision of purchasing it. That doesn't mean I support censorship btw, though it could have easily been solved with a Mature content rating. I prefer Edea's costume revision anyway. It would have been amusing to see this in game however. I heard it's been completely removed from the EU/NA versions; not even viewable if a JP player is using the costume.


They usually bump up the ages of characters in western releases too, so I don't think age is a big concern. Agne's weird belt swimsuit is interesting lol. And that Ringabel picture o_o Equal opportunity fanservice, I guess? :/



Peoki said:


> I finished the demo earlier today and have been working on restoring Norende. Had Agnes as a Performer and used Love Power before braving, brought up my physical damage to ~300+ per hit with each unit.


Still having issues with the dragon -.- I'll try using physical attacks next because even everyone using 4x brave with blizzaras isn't enough to take it down. I was doing around 220 damage per character too 



BellBringerGreen said:


> I hope I'm not the only one who was completely clueless as to what to do in the beginning?



Kill the panther-looking monsters to farm the items that the lady is after! Just wander in circles outside of the town so you can go heal when your characters are running low on HP.

After you finish the quest there will be another person in town with another quest you can accept. There will be an exclamation mark on the map on the bottom screen to show you where he's standing.


----------



## Zeiro (Jan 4, 2014)

Who is the main character? NPCs keep calling me Vestal?


----------



## windfall (Jan 4, 2014)

Reizo said:


> Who is the main character? NPCs keep calling me Vestal?


There are 4 main characters. Vestal is Agnes' title.


----------



## Libra (Jan 4, 2014)

I thought I'd try downloading the demo but I can't remember the password for my ID and I'm not getting the password reset mail. 

I'm curious about what this game will be like; I've never really played any such games because I'm _horrible_ at them, but this one seems interesting and I think I might like it. So here's hoping I'll be able to reset my password soon. 

One thing I'm wondering about, however, is if StreetPass is _really_ necessary for this game. I've read a bit about it, but where I live the chances of getting a StreetPass hit are _zero_ and it'd bother me if certain things take longer because of that.


----------



## Libra (Jan 4, 2014)

Right, so I tried reseting my password via my Nintendo 3DS itself and that worked (I was trying to do so via Nintendo's website). I'm currently downloading the demo.


----------



## Solar (Jan 4, 2014)

Loving the demo so far! I love the battle system and I've really enjoyed fighting bosses! So far I've only been able to beat the first, the second one is really strong....Oh well, time to start grinding...


----------



## windfall (Jan 4, 2014)

Just beat the demo! I managed to pull it off with magic-based attacks after all  

Now begins the slow restoration of Norende village...

In case anyone hasn't streetpassed anyone else playing the demo, you can get a 2nd villager from an NPC (not sure when though, I just realized this after I beat the 4th boss >_>).


----------



## radical6 (Jan 4, 2014)

loved the demo! (really excited for the game to come out now aaah) also i swear i heard a song from fe:a during the demo

anyway im def getting it but im seeing people refusing to buy the game bc of the MT and censorship im like...omfg ok??


----------



## Libra (Jan 5, 2014)

Well, I've been playing the demo (almost for two hours now) and I think that this game simply isn't for me. 

The graphics are great (except the first half hour I played there was like a red flash on my screen every time I was running; I didn't have it when I was walking slowly), but most of the time I simply have no idea _what_ to do.

I managed to complete a quest and I've been talking to all the NPC's, but this game seems like something I'm just not getting/understanding. I'm playing on the Easy Mode yet my party keeps getting wiped out. I've been trying with items but that isn't helping much either.

I found the shops in the city by accident and I'm struggling my way through the commands. I get that this is a demo, but I really wish there was something more of a tutorial (being completely new to this kind of game, I need a "_please use short and simple words because I'm stupid, alright?_" kind of tutorial ).

There's so much in this game (like the jobs and what not) that seems so interesting and I _really_ want to like it. But I feel like I need a manual to play (while other people are breezing through this game, so I know it's just _me_) and that takes away a lot of the fun.

I'm not giving up yet on the demo, but at this rate I doubt I'll buy the full version.

If anyone has any advice or could link me to some easy-to-understand tutorial, I'd be most grateful. 

Back to playing now...


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 5, 2014)

I played the demo but it didn't really stick with me, but I'm going to give it a chance when the full game comes out.


After doing some research I'm very happy about the vampire class. It's pretty much a blue mage, which is my favorite FF class.


----------



## Libra (Jan 5, 2014)

Played some more and I think I'm _finally_ getting to understand it a little better. The game mechanics could be explained better, though, because most of the stuff I find out by accident.  Still, yeah, it's obvious this isn't a game I can play without some kind of guide/walkthrough. Anyway, I'm stopping for today.

I'm going to search for a walkthrough later and then continue playing tomorrow. I _really_ need to figure out how the jobs work and which ones would be best, since they would help me a lot (right now they're all White Mages because they have a Self-Healing ability and I chose that since my party kept getting poisoned and I ran out of items to cure them ). I also need to figure out a better strategy since right now I've been grinding by spamming the Brave option and hoping I don't die (it's working a bit, but I'm sure there are better ways).


----------



## Silversea (Jan 5, 2014)

The demo was disappointing. I have played enough RPGs to work out the system fine, but it isn't very fun. I also died on the first battle somehow. Some dragon enemy used a breath thing which did 140 damage to all of my party on the first turn. I'm assuming I shouldn't have even been in that location to begin with if I died that easily.

There wasn't any direction to go, it was just left to "your own devices" which is sometimes good but in this case it isn't. I don't feel an overwhelming success with the brave/default system, it doesn't quite do as well as I expected.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2014)

Might considering getting it since I love jrpg's but still Nintendo censoring... And I loved the FF job systems so,


----------



## Volvagia (Jan 8, 2014)

i got the demo today, it was really fun! kinda reminded me of etrian odyssey/dragon quest
i do agree that they should have explained the game a bit more, but it didn't take long to get used to the controls for me


----------



## RobRob (Jan 9, 2014)

I am currently about 35 hours into the full game, and I have to say, I absolutely love it.

I usually have a hard time getting into games, and even the ones that have me hooked tend to lose me after a few hours or so. But I am still playing this game, and I'm still having a blast.

There aren't many things about this game that I don't like. It looks great, graphics-wise (although the character art-style isn't really my cup of tea) and the game features a few songs that I've had to look up on YouTube. And that's something I haven't felt like doing in *years*.

In terms of Gameplay, the game really plays just like I would want a game of this genre to play. It's really reminiscent of the old Final Fantasy classics, save for a few tweaks here and there that ended up giving the game a better flow.

Although if there's one thing I really don't like about Bravely Default, it's that you don't unlock some of the more interesting jobs until later in the game. And by later I mean a good 20 hours in. 

All in all, I would recommend this game to pretty much anyone who's even slightly interested in RPGs. 

A+


----------



## windfall (Jan 15, 2014)

New trailer showcasing jobs was released yesterday. 


Spoiler: trailer


----------



## Twisted Circuits (Jan 15, 2014)

The demo is the best demo I've ever played.  Aside from the horrendous title, the game should be epic.  I'm definitely preordering the collectors edition.

Erm...  How'd you get to play the full game?


----------



## windfall (Jan 15, 2014)

Twisted Circuits said:


> The demo is the best demo I've ever played.  Aside from the horrendous title, the game should be epic.  I'm definitely preordering the collectors edition.
> 
> Erm...  How'd you get to play the full game?



Some users are from the EU, which got the game last year in early December.


----------



## Boidoh (Jan 16, 2014)

I downloaded the demo. It's a great game IMO and I'm not really a person to play RPGs.

I can't beat the boss at the lake in the demo. Any tips?


----------



## windfall (Jan 16, 2014)

Boidoh said:


> I downloaded the demo. It's a great game IMO and I'm not really a person to play RPGs.
> 
> I can't beat the boss at the lake in the demo. Any tips?


What's your job/ability setup for everyone?


----------



## unravel (Jan 19, 2014)

Woo!! Got the Demo version and it's ok-ish to me well at least the OST is awesome.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 19, 2014)

Man the Europeans get a fancy statue in the Collector's edition.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2014)

Tried the demo yesterday, looks  A LOT like FFV imo but that's great since it's my fav FF after X :3

Still sux with the stupid censoring though.

Shame it's like sold out everywhere except eShop. I want it physical hjsdfdf..


----------



## windfall (Jan 29, 2014)

Getting kinda close to the release date! Figured this thread could use a bump  

Reviews for the NA version have been popping up too.
Destructoid gave BDFF 9/10


----------



## Farobi (Jan 29, 2014)

THE DEMO. I ABSOLUTELY LOVED IT. I wasnt really clicking with Fire Emblem but I think I'll buy this game


----------



## Libra (Jan 29, 2014)

I actually haven't played this game anymore. I'm just not having much fun with it.  I get that you need to grind to level up and what not (done that in Pok?mon, so that's nothing new to me), but to me the game is just too much "figure it out on your own". I'm sure it's just me; I'm guessing a beginner (never having played this kind of game, I'm kinda of a newbie, lol) needs something easier. Still, seems like the full version is a whole lot better than the demo. Which makes sense, of course, but based on the demo, I just don't see myself buying the full version.  Maybe I'll try again this weekend, but I guess I'll end up deleting the demo (if I can figure out how to do that, haha!).


----------



## Riiiiptide (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm a beginner to the game and the series and didn't find it too difficult. I was confused and bored at first because the game didn't seem to have a point but after trying it for longer, it became a LOT more fun as I figured things out on my own. In my opinion, it's a bit sad nowadays how games just baby you (cough Skyward Sword) and there isn't much challenge or pride in saying "I completed ______".


----------



## Farobi (Feb 1, 2014)

What's the point of the "S-E ratings" on a weapon?

Beating the Adamantine Shell took about 20 minutes and it was soo worthwhile! I'm pretty set on buying this game


----------



## Jaz (Feb 1, 2014)

I played the demo and it was alright. Don't see myself getting the full version though ;v;


----------



## Riiiiptide (Feb 1, 2014)

Farobi said:


> What's the point of the "S-E ratings" on a weapon?
> 
> Beating the Adamantine Shell took about 20 minutes and it was soo worthwhile! I'm pretty set on buying this game



It tells you the characters' job rating for the weapon. S means perfect weapon, E means terrible.


----------



## Riiiiptide (Feb 4, 2014)

Just got the soundtrack! Amazon sent me an e-mail confirming release-day delivery too!


----------



## windfall (Feb 5, 2014)

Riiiiptide said:


> Just got the soundtrack! Amazon sent me an e-mail confirming release-day delivery too!



Isn't the soundtrack amazing? *__* Love it so much. "Beneath the Hollow Moon" is probably my favourite track. 


Anyway, we're just a few short days away! 
Nintendo uploaded the unboxing of the NA CE. 


Spoiler: unboxing











Edit: WOW the artbook isn't hardcover -.- 
*shakes fist at EU* That EU book is so nice :c


----------



## unravel (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm going to buy it after the anime/game convention thing. For those who live in Philippines I heard its arounf 2000 PHP well I'm not sure yet.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2014)

Got it yesterday, had to get it from eshop since my country sucks with 3DS games and like out of stock everywhere. Enjoying it, a bit too predictable sometimes, glad you can skip cutscenes though and the grinding isn't too terrible imo *coughdiabloIIcough*


----------



## Peoki (Feb 7, 2014)

Today is the day! I'll be picking my CE up at lunch however won't be playing until tonight. :c
Spoiled myself by watching the Nintendo unboxing because I couldn't wait any longer, haha. I'm bummed out by the artbook being softcover but I suppose it's better than nothing at all, and the amount of content [kind of] makes up for the FE:A artbook bonus. Lol


----------



## Twisted Circuits (Feb 7, 2014)

I got really lucky.  I missed the preorder window as it was sold out everywhere by sunday/monday.  I gambled on Best Buy possibly having CE copies shipped to the store on release day.  I got there early and waited for the store to open.  In the video games section there was no BD copies at all.  I had a really hard time tracking down an employee and ended up bothering a geek squad employee to check.  Turns out, someone else already tasked him with getting them a CE copy of the same game.

I waited for what seemed like forever, hoping they a) had the CE, and b) had enough for two customers.  As it happens, fortune was with me, as the store had exactly 2 CE copies in the back.  I feel really lucky, and partially guilty as all those neweggers had theirs cancelled on them last minute.  I have to say I'm really impressed with the CE.  I wasn't expecting as many AR cards, and the detail of the art on most of them.  It's also really cool that it has its own deck box to keep them in.  The art book is super cool and really classy.  I haven't listened to the sound track as I've been busy playing.

I hope this game is as good as the demo made it seem.  I'm super stoked and really enjoy the game so far.  I'm kinda wondering if the music is made by the same folx who made the music for Ni No Kuni.  I swear sometimes I can barely tell the difference.


----------



## orangepeanut (Feb 7, 2014)

The voice-acting is giving me a brain haemorrhage but no other complaints so far!


----------



## radical6 (Feb 7, 2014)

cant really buy it rn but ill probably pick it up soon,,


----------



## windfall (Feb 7, 2014)

My copy is in amazon's wearhouse somewhere... hopefully I'll get it sometime next week. 

Congrats to everyone who found a copy so far!

edit: amazon says it's "Preparing for Shipment"...that's a good sign, I guess?? :|


----------



## Garbonzo (Feb 7, 2014)

Demo was AMAZING definitely getting this!


----------



## windfall (Feb 14, 2014)

It's been a week since release day! 

I'm on chapter 2. How far along is everyone else?


----------



## demoness (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm on Chapter 3, about to tackle Sub-Quest 8.  Really loving the game so far.  Really enjoyed 4 Heroes of Light so I'm really happen they drastically innovated it's formula.  I was expecting the voices to be piercing, but while they aren't great, I'd call them average for a JRPG.  Job system is really delightful: I'm running Tiz Pirate/Thief, Agnes Ranger/White Mage, Edea Spell Fencer/Valkyrie, and Ringabel Black Mage currently, but I have at least one of every job I have currently around Lv. 12.  Really enjoy that auto battle command and 100+ encounter rate though--makes grinding bearable.  I'm sitting at a comfortable Lv 50 for everyone.

Collector's Edition was worth every penny.


----------



## curryluvr (Feb 15, 2014)

I got the Collector's Edition. Just fully restored Norende and am in the middle of Chapter 3. I love this game! I agree that the VA is average and the job system is my favorite aspect.


----------



## windfall (Feb 15, 2014)

curryluvr said:


> I got the Collector's Edition. Just fully restored Norende and am in the middle of Chapter 3. I love this game! I agree that the VA is average and the job system is my favorite aspect.



I'm almost done restoring Norende too! Still at chapter 2 though lol. 

I think Agnes's voice is the most annoying but their voices don't bother me very much. I like Edea's the best. Especially her mrgrgr bit haha.


----------



## curryluvr (Feb 15, 2014)

Edea's voice got some sass. I love listening to Ringabel too. Their party chats are so cute. Does anyone know how the ...ribbon/badge thing works in the Friends menu? When you first start out, you're a bronze freelancer. I'm a Thief Cutpurse now. Does it just reflect your highest job level? I tried looking this up and it seems my google-fu failed.


----------



## unravel (Feb 19, 2014)

Love the music and Ringabel is hawt


----------



## Farobi (Feb 19, 2014)

much relax such soothing CANT HANDLE

- - - Post Merge - - -

FAROBI INTENSIFIES


----------



## Twisted Circuits (Feb 19, 2014)

I love the mini album that came with the CE.  My fav song is on it, Florem's tune.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2014)

Spoiler



screw that dragon. that mushes you in two turns



great game, still but grindfest dot com


----------



## vodkasmizmar (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm nearing the end of Chapter 3. I really like it so far. What level are people at relative to their progress in the game? I think I'm at an average level of 40, facing the boss inside Grandship. Although, I don't know ... the boss is really hard for me and even the trash in the Grandship engine hits me pretty hard ...


----------



## demoness (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm level 68 midway through Chapter 4, trying to tackle the Vampire Sub Quest, and that barely cuts it.  When I was in the Grandship I was around level 60.  I advise turning up the encounter rate to 100, setting up auto-battle, and just going to town grinding somewhere, because there are some really difficult boss fights in Chapter 4 that gave me difficulty even at my level.


----------



## Twisted Circuits (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm maxed out at level 99 and I'm running into hard bosses....


----------



## shananza (Feb 22, 2014)

I love this game! The soundtrack is to die for!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I love this game! The soundtrack is to die for and the characters avatars are sooo cute!


----------



## juneau (Mar 7, 2014)

windfall said:


> I'm almost done restoring Norende too! Still at chapter 2 though lol.
> 
> I think Agnes's voice is the most annoying but their voices don't bother me very much. I like Edea's the best. Especially her mrgrgr bit haha.



Same and same, I just realized I haven't shut off my 3DS in days because I've been letting Norende build overnight. >.>

I think Agnes is just the worst overall. In chapters 1 and 2 I thought it was just her voice that annoyed the crap out of me, but I'm beginning chapter 3 now and I realize everything she says just pisses me off. Maybe her character gets better later. I hope so anyway, because I've always wanted to like her - she's so pretty, and she's the vestal and everything, but every time she opens her mouth I'm just like "why do you talk, Agnes". 

Tiz and Edea are my favorites - I think I like Tiz a little more. He just seems so genuinely sweet and kind to me. He and Edea are both rather selfless, and fight for what they think is right and wrong.



Spoiler: Chapter 3 spoilers



Which is why I hate Agnes even more for throwing that fit when Edea told her about who she was at the beginning of chapter 3. I get her suspicions and why she's not eager to trust her, but is it not obvious that Edea has sacrificed so much to help her and her cause? I know Agnes is a frigid shrew from all her years of living in the temple, but it still surprises me how unappreciative and rude she can be sometimes.

Though I suppose I should stop being so hard on her, she is trying to save the world and all.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2014)

well anyone got tips for the rainbow thread dargon this(mow down dude).. besides sleep points obviously..


----------



## Libra (Mar 8, 2014)

I ended up deleting the demo; the game just isn't for me. But I'm glad I tried it, though. Maybe later in the future I'll try again, but for now it seems this genre simply isn't for me.


----------



## windfall (Mar 8, 2014)

Nerakil said:


> Same and same, I just realized I haven't shut off my 3DS in days because I've been letting Norende build overnight. >.>
> 
> I think Agnes is just the worst overall. In chapters 1 and 2 I thought it was just her voice that annoyed the crap out of me, but I'm beginning chapter 3 now and I realize everything she says just pisses me off. Maybe her character gets better later. I hope so anyway, because I've always wanted to like her - she's so pretty, and she's the vestal and everything, but every time she opens her mouth I'm just like "why do you talk, Agnes".
> 
> ...



I liked Agnes' design the best, but she quickly ended up being my least favourite character too >_> Part of it is definitely her voice. Tiz talks a bit too slow IMO, but maybe it's because he's use to living a calm life as a farmer. 

Edea and Ringabel keep things interesting xD 



Umeko said:


> well anyone got tips for the rainbow thread dargon this(mow down dude).. besides sleep points obviously..


I typed something up but I was thinking of another dragon >_>

Anyway looks like that dragon is weak to Water, and immune to fire. Early in the game, I found that status-causing spells have such low accuracy it wasn't worth trying :/ If you make more than 1 person a black mage, you get a boost in black magic, which is helpful. You can spam Blizzard!

I can't really remember this boss that well :c Sorry!
If you're having issues you can always try grinding a bit more (auto-battle is a blessing here)


----------



## sunate (Mar 8, 2014)

I was going to get it on the day it came out but I'm scared to waste more of my life grinding lol.


----------



## Peoki (Mar 8, 2014)

sunate said:


> I was going to get it on the day it came out but *I'm scared to waste more of my life grinding* lol.





windfall said:


> (auto-battle is a blessing here)


This. The time spent grinding is cut down immensely with auto-battle as long as your team is able to defeat the enemies in one turn (x4 Brave), in addition to that you'll get EXP and JP bonuses. I personally didn't feel the need to actually grind until late-chapter 4. 



Spoiler



I took a week break from playing because I couldn't bother with the Vampire sub-quest and I didn't want to proceed with the main storyline until I obtained the asterisk. (school and work were also a factor lol). Those dragons were a pain =_=. Now I'm lacking the motivation to go through the Vampire Castle because I heard it's near 7 floors........no thanks.


----------



## sunate (Mar 8, 2014)

Is there a good story line with this game?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2014)

Hm, I grinded quite much but I'll try autoplay then, and I know his Blizzard weakness but hell he has some accuracy and speed. >>


----------



## sunate (Mar 9, 2014)

Screw it ill pick up a copy next week see what all the hype is about


----------



## demoness (Mar 9, 2014)

@Peoki: 



Spoiler



The Vampire Castle is seven floors but they're a lot smaller than other dungeon floors and I went through very quickly.  It is quite surprisingly straight forward.


----------



## windfall (Mar 9, 2014)

sunate said:


> Is there a good story line with this game?


The story is pretty good imo, it just gets a tad repetitive towards the end. 
I'm approaching the end and I'm kind of burnt out >_> I want to finish, but I'm getting destroyed by the bosses now lol so I'm taking some time off to focus on school...I'll probably get back into it after exams. 

The music is so good though, if you can, play with headphones on! 



Agent Kite said:


> @Peoki:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I agree! It's actually a pretty straightforward dungeon, it shouldn't take you that long! But the DeRosso is pretty strong @_@ I liked the castle though, since it added some background info, which made the plot make a bit more sense.


----------



## Peoki (Mar 9, 2014)

Agent Kite said:


> @Peoki:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





windfall said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I agree! It's actually a pretty straightforward dungeon, it shouldn't take you that long! But the DeRosso is pretty strong @_@ I liked the castle though, since it added some background info, which made the plot make a bit more sense.





Spoiler



Thanks  
I think I'll turn off encounters and run through the castle. I'll update my monster encyclopedia afterwards to conserve items and save a trip back to the inn. Hopefully I won't have too much trouble with my party being lv56.


 Forgot to mention in my earlier post that I usually turn off EXP-gain and only grind for JP if I absolutely need to; in most cases I only had to grind when I wanted an ability from a low-leveled job.


----------



## Piroshi (Mar 9, 2014)

I've been playing this a lot within the past five or so days. I'm about halfway through chapter 5 right now. I was going at a pretty fast pace but it's slowed down a lot since hitting chapter 5. I've been spending the majority of my time grinding now. I still enjoy the game a lot more than I thought I would.


----------



## unravel (Mar 11, 2014)

Spoiler:  Died of laughing if you get what I mean haha xD


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2014)

got past rainbow thread.. damn that dragon dude


----------



## vodkasmizmar (Mar 12, 2014)

Umeko said:


> got past rainbow thread.. damn that dragon dude



Oh to get into the castle?

There's this super neat trick if you have the ninja job leveled to 4 and the red mage leveled to 3. And it totally works with the dragons.

1) Have everyone have Turn Tables (Red Mage lv4) as a skill point.

2) Have everyone have at least Ninja leveled to 4 to have Utsusemi.

3) Be whatever class you're going to do it with, but with Ninja as the secondary. However, it is recommended to do it as a Ninja, because you'll have the speed advantage.

4) Brave once. First move: Utsusemi. Second move: auto-attack or some other attack.

5) Auto-play to victory.

The reason this works is because Utsusemi will ALWAYS dodge a physical attack. Turn Tables will give you 1 BP if you evade an attack. All of the dragons' attacks are physical, so you will always dodge them, given your characters are faster than the dragons.

Of course, Transience (Ninja lv2), Counter Amp (Swordmaster lv9), and Comeback Kid (Ninja lv5) will speed up the process.

This will also work for any other bosses or mobs that have solely physical attacks: Praline a la Mode, Barras, Heinkel, etc


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 12, 2014)

don't have red mage that early, it's desert area iirc?

two headed dog is more blech though ahaha


----------



## windfall (Mar 12, 2014)

Umeko said:


> don't have red mage that early, it's desert area iirc?
> 
> two headed dog is more blech though ahaha



Red mage is obtained in the area after Anchiem. 

I think vodkasmizmar is referring to a different dragon for a different sidequest. xD


----------



## vodkasmizmar (Mar 12, 2014)

Oooh, sorry! I didn't know there was an earlier dragon quest. Yeah, I'm talking about the vampire dragon quest. Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## BellManAC (Mar 12, 2014)

How is this game? I'm looking for a new 3DS title! This seems new and interesting, would you guys recommend it? I'm looking for a game that I can put at least 50+ hours into..


----------



## windfall (Mar 12, 2014)

vodkasmizmar said:


> Oooh, sorry! I didn't know there was an earlier dragon quest. Yeah, I'm talking about the vampire dragon quest. Sorry for the confusion!



No worries, I was confused about it earlier too lol. The rainbow thread dragon felt so long ago xD



BellManAC said:


> How is this game? I'm looking for a new 3DS title! This seems new and interesting, would you guys recommend it? I'm looking for a game that I can put at least 50+ hours into..



It really depends: what kind of games do you like? 

I've put in more than 50 hours into it so far personally (playing on normal mode), and I'm not done yet. I'm not sure what the average play-time is, though.


----------



## BellManAC (Mar 12, 2014)

I like free roam games... have ACNL, Pokemon Y, Dream Team and Ocarina of Time! Do you think this would fit my style? Or would you suggest something else? I'm currently looking at LM Dark Moon and Link Between Worlds...haven't really looked into this game.


----------



## windfall (Mar 12, 2014)

This game is sort of free-roam. There's a set story line, but there are also side-quests you can do to unlock new job classes. They're optional (but highly recommended). 

You can check out the trailer or some gameplay videos on youtube to see if it suits your style. The combat is turn-based (but it's more intense than Pokemon). 

I actually haven't played LM or ALBW, so I can't really compare BD to them, but BD isn't really like the other games you posted either >_>

edit: Forgot to mention. There's a demo for Bravely Default on the eshop, so you should check it out if you're interested in the game! If the combat is a bit confusing, feel free to post and I'm sure someone will help you out  

In this thread, there were some posters who did not enjoy the demo, but liked the game. The demo kind of throws you in randomly, whereas the game will ease you into understanding the job/ability system.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 13, 2014)

vodkasmizmar said:


> Oooh, sorry! I didn't know there was an earlier dragon quest. Yeah, I'm talking about the vampire dragon quest. Sorry for the confusion!


yeah i was referring to rainbow thread one lol XD


----------



## gooieooie (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm in Chapter 5, and I'm Level 99.


----------



## Libra (Mar 13, 2014)

windfall said:


> The demo kind of throws you in randomly, whereas the game will ease you into understanding the job/ability system.



That was the problem I had; I had _no_ idea what I was supposed to do and how everything worked, so the demo wasn't a lot of fun for me (even though I'm convinced the game itself is fun). Because of that I doubt I'll ever get the game (even, though, as I say; I'm sure it's fun, but the demo has made me 'meh' about it - probably doesn't help that I'm a complete newbie to this kind of games, so yeah).


----------



## puppy (Mar 15, 2014)

i just got this game today but im not going to play it until after the weekend
i have something due on monday and i get really irresponsible when i get new games......


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2014)

Meh, good friend telling me I should sneak into windmill I freaking can't at night lol.


----------



## radical6 (Mar 16, 2014)

ok i just got the game and i love it 
is agnes always gonna be thiS ANNOYING?????? omg I WANT HER TO SHUT UP


----------



## vodkasmizmar (Mar 16, 2014)

tsundere said:


> ok i just got the game and i love it
> is agnes always gonna be thiS ANNOYING?????? omg I WANT HER TO SHUT UP



*clap* I KNOW, I HATE HER. She gets worse as the game goes on. In one party chat, Edea is talking about how her master instilled all these ideals and beliefs into her and can't believe how his actions contradict what he told her. Agnes goes on and basically says to Edea, "Well, he can't be THAT good of a person you thought he was if he was doing this." Grr, how aggravating she is.


----------



## radical6 (Mar 16, 2014)

vodkasmizmar said:


> *clap* I KNOW, I HATE HER. She gets worse as the game goes on. In one party chat, Edea is talking about how her master instilled all these ideals and beliefs into her and can't believe how his actions contradict what he told her. Agnes goes on and basically says to Edea, "Well, he can't be THAT good of a person you thought he was if he was doing this." Grr, how aggravating she is.



shes cute but i hate her voice and i hate how shes always like "well...i cant trust u guys......." 20 times im like ok we get it u dont trust them!!!! but shut up wtf! why does tiz like her shes so boring.

also can like. ok agnes is so weak when i was using her physically so like is she only good for magical stuff?? are they better at certain jobs than others??


----------



## vodkasmizmar (Mar 17, 2014)

tsundere said:


> shes cute but i hate her voice and i hate how shes always like "well...i cant trust u guys......." 20 times im like ok we get it u dont trust them!!!! but shut up wtf! why does tiz like her shes so boring.
> 
> also can like. ok agnes is so weak when i was using her physically so like is she only good for magical stuff?? are they better at certain jobs than others??



Yep. Each person has "base" stats. You'll notice that Agnes has high Mind and Intellect, making her a good spell caster. You'll notice that Ringabel has high Intellect and Dexterity, making him a good offensive guy. Edea, high Strength, which means she's going to be doing the physical jobs. And Tiz, who has stats that are pretty even, so you can make him do whatever you need him to do.

I had Tiz as a back-up healer to Agnes early in the game, but as you unlock new jobs, you won't need two healers, so I switched him over to a physical damage-dealer.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Mar 18, 2014)

#Edea mrgrgr


----------



## windfall (Mar 18, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> #Edea mrgrgr



You got that right!

Mrgrgr!!


----------



## vodkasmizmar (Mar 19, 2014)

Oh lawd, I got to Chapter 7 and now that the bosses congregate ... I'm having a really hard time. It probably took me about 5-6 hours of attempts to get Barras/Heinkel/Ominas down. (Ominas/Bahamut = cake walk, Barras invigorate = insta-death)


----------



## Libra (Mar 19, 2014)

vodkasmizmar said:


> Yep. Each person has "base" stats. You'll notice that Agnes has high Mind and Intellect, making her a good spell caster. You'll notice that Ringabel has high Intellect and Dexterity, making him a good offensive guy. Edea, high Strength, which means she's going to be doing the physical jobs. And Tiz, who has stats that are pretty even, so you can make him do whatever you need him to do.



Well, that's interesting and good to know. If I ever decide to give the game another try, I'll keep this in mind.  Though it seems a lot of grinding is required at later levels and I'm not sure I have the patience for that.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 19, 2014)

#dumbsidequests&dualheadeddogboss


----------



## radical6 (Mar 19, 2014)

still on ch 1 
just got the thief job and the time mage is next. 
uh so far ringabel is my healer because im not making agnes my healer bc thts boring. offensive girls rock.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Mar 19, 2014)

My goal team. 
Agnes- Spritmaster/White Mage
Tiz- Dark Knight/Vampire
Ringabel Ninja/Spell Fencer
Edea- Pirate/Swordmaster or Swordmaster Pirate.
Which one do you  think is better for Edea?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2014)

still need time mage lolz because grindfest game.com


----------



## Ryuuko Matoi (Mar 21, 2014)

so how about those Ba'al dlc bosses? i never got to fight them since well, i got the NA version but I think the battle music is hella rad and theyre pretty tough bosses it seems :^D


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2014)

you guys are so far omg xD blah need to grind up my thief and merchant guys first huhu


----------



## radical6 (Mar 21, 2014)

Umeko said:


> you guys are so far omg xD blah need to grind up my thief and merchant guys first huhu



its ok im still like on ch 1 and im so slow bc i hate grinding
im about to take on the last boss in ch1 and my team is around lvl 20 so i think that should be enough? but theyre kinda behind on jobs tho


----------



## gooieooie (Mar 21, 2014)

I'm on the final boss in game. SO HARD


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2014)

tsundere said:


> its ok im still like on ch 1 and im so slow bc i hate grinding
> im about to take on the last boss in ch1 and my team is around lvl 20 so i think that should be enough? but theyre kinda behind on jobs tho


get someone to be merchant(coin toss stuff so get a lot of gold) and thief(for damage)
yeah on that last boss too.. mine are 21-22 as well


----------



## Poppyann (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm thinking of getting this game. I'm on the demo and it seems rather confusing and I think I need to get used to the style of the game. 
How big is the map/world overall? And do you enjoy the storyline? 
Is it quite linear?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2014)

Kinda linear, with a few sidequests

It's a worse grindfest than FFV. lol

Medium sized 

It's alright, but I prefer other JRPG


----------



## gooieooie (Mar 23, 2014)

The map is big, but not giant. It's a good size for the game's story.
As for the story... into the second half of the game, it gets repetitive to the point of annoying. This lasts for quite a bit, but it's worth it in the end.

I'd say get it, but expect some repeated stuff during the second half.


----------



## Twisted Circuits (Mar 23, 2014)

gooieooie said:


> The map is big, but not giant. It's a good size for the game's story.
> As for the story... into the second half of the game, it gets repetitive to the point of annoying. This lasts for quite a bit, but it's worth it in the end.
> 
> I'd say get it, but expect some repeated stuff during the second half.



Each world has a little less to do.  So later it gets faster paced.  The bosses get really tough tho.  Im doing the last set in the last world and its hard as hell. Vwish I understood the nemesis and bun thing sooner tho.  I really screwed myself out of getting really strong characters.


----------



## gooieooie (Mar 23, 2014)

I know. I'm on the final boss.


----------



## BellManAC (Mar 23, 2014)

Might get this game...I have like 60$ just sitting in my EShop bank


----------



## Celes (Mar 23, 2014)

Gah got the game four days ago. I'm currently on Chapter 2, and Mephilia is....interesting 0.0.


----------



## Poppyann (Mar 23, 2014)

Umeko said:


> Kinda linear, with a few sidequests
> 
> It's a worse grindfest than FFV. lol
> 
> ...



Which others do you prefer? 



gooieooie said:


> The map is big, but not giant. It's a good size for the game's story.
> As for the story... into the second half of the game, it gets repetitive to the point of annoying. This lasts for quite a bit, but it's worth it in the end.
> 
> I'd say get it, but expect some repeated stuff during the second half.





Twisted Circuits said:


> Each world has a little less to do.  So later it gets faster paced.  The bosses get really tough tho.  Im doing the last set in the last world and its hard as hell. Vwish I understood the nemesis and bun thing sooner tho.  I really screwed myself out of getting really strong characters.



Thanks for the input everyone: I downloaded the demo from the estore and I'm liking it so far,  thinking about buying it.


----------



## Celes (Mar 23, 2014)

Poppyann said:


> Which others do you prefer?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, and if you like the demo, the game is much better. The game has a story, more jobs and things to do. :3


----------



## Poppyann (Mar 24, 2014)

Right actually that's what I was thinking.The demo is sort of "fetch me x of those" and "kill this bad guy in this dungeon", which is fine but I'm excited for an actual story.


----------



## gooieooie (Mar 24, 2014)

Beat the game, finally. With both endings.


----------



## radical6 (Mar 24, 2014)

Poppyann said:


> Right actually that's what I was thinking.The demo is sort of "fetch me x of those" and "kill this bad guy in this dungeon", which is fine but I'm excited for an actual story.



im not too far in the game bc im on chapter 3 but the story is pretty generic. im aware of some twists later on but meh
the characters arent that amazing either tbh


----------



## Poppyann (Mar 25, 2014)

Aw really? Aren't you enjoying it much then or...?


----------



## unravel (Mar 25, 2014)

Hmm... Chapter 2 level 46 (All characters).
The Story is ok the characters are okay.
Rating: 8/10


----------



## Farobi (Mar 25, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Hmm... Chapter 2 level 46 (All characters).
> The Story is ok the characters are okay.
> Rating: 8/10



If everything is "just" okay shouldnt it be lower?
Or do some other categories appeal you??


----------



## unravel (Mar 25, 2014)

Farobi said:


> If everything is "just" okay shouldnt it be lower?
> Or do some other categories appeal you??



Not into graphics all I care is the battle style, collecting, get jobs and errr story... Ringabel's voice tho ewe


----------



## Dr J (Mar 25, 2014)

Welp, it's my b-day today. I've got $200 in b-day money... convince me why I should go for Bravely Default(I am considering either Bravely Default or Harvest Moon for the 3DS)

edit: nvm. Just went and picked it up.


----------



## radical6 (Mar 25, 2014)

Poppyann said:


> Aw really? Aren't you enjoying it much then or...?



i enjoy it. the gameplay is fun. the art is great (i heard its good with 3D but i dont like having my 3D on) and yeah. but the voice acting for the english version isnt that great. its really cheesy in the beginning and gets a bit better but i hate agnes voice so much so

but the story isnt something amazing. its your average saving the world and the 4 elements of the earth crap.
i mean the story isnt terrible but its not something you would remember years later


----------



## Poppyann (Mar 25, 2014)

tsundere said:


> i enjoy it. the gameplay is fun. the art is great (i heard its good with 3D but i dont like having my 3D on) and yeah. but the voice acting for the english version isnt that great. its really cheesy in the beginning and gets a bit better but i hate agnes voice so much so
> 
> but the story isnt something amazing. its your average saving the world and the 4 elements of the earth crap.
> i mean the story isnt terrible but its not something you would remember years later



Okay, got it. Hmm well I guess a good story is important, and yeah I agree on the voice acting, its pretty cheesy D:


----------



## Dr J (Mar 26, 2014)

Is there some way of getting more villagers without streetpasses? Because I'm in an area where streetpasses are very, very rare.


----------



## Isabelle for president! (Mar 26, 2014)

Dr J said:


> Is there some way of getting more villagers without streetpasses? Because I'm in an area where streetpasses are very, very rare.


Talk with Adventurer (save point) guy, choose update data and update data via internet. You can usually get 3-4 villagers, but keep in mind you can update only once per day.


----------



## Poppyann (Mar 26, 2014)

Ugh Im so excited to get this game now D:


----------



## unravel (Mar 26, 2014)

That part tho


Spoiler: If you already finished the Chapter 2


----------



## Poppyann (Mar 26, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> That part tho
> 
> 
> Spoiler: If you already finished the Chapter 2



Hahaha, wut


----------



## Dr J (Mar 26, 2014)

Isabelle for president! said:


> Talk with Adventurer (save point) guy, choose update data and update data via internet. You can usually get 3-4 villagers, but keep in mind you can update only once per day.



Cool, thanks.. kinda annoying trying to upgrade my town with only one villager to do all the work lol


----------



## unravel (Mar 26, 2014)

Poppyann said:


> Hahaha, wut



How about this, Agnes wore bravo bikini and it was awesome_!_


----------



## Dr J (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh job.. I've got a lvl 99 nemisis in my town now. I guess that thing will be there for some time; since there's no way in hell I'm killing it at lvl 7.

Oh, wait, I have until the 31st to kill him? I'm assuming since it says he came from SQEX that he's some sort of an event monster they sent out?


----------



## Punchies (Mar 26, 2014)

"Bravely Default: Where the fAiry fLies"......woops


----------



## vodkasmizmar (Mar 26, 2014)

Dr J said:


> Oh job.. I've got a lvl 99 nemisis in my town now. I guess that thing will be there for some time; since there's no way in hell I'm killing it at lvl 7.
> 
> Oh, wait, I have until the 31st to kill him? I'm assuming since it says he came from SQEX that he's some sort of an event monster they sent out?



You can "protect" it and it will stay there forever. I have Nemesis that I've kept since I was level 15 or so still waiting for me to kick their butts


----------



## unravel (Mar 26, 2014)

Punchies said:


> "Bravely Default: Where the f*Airy* f*Lies*"......woops



LOL spoiler... I just noticed it


----------



## Celes (Mar 26, 2014)

Spoiler: The Ninja Subquest



SKJDNSKD Spamming Nasstaja repetitively can allow you to skip the whole murder mystery and fight Kikyo right from the start. Yay, its good to see everyone alive and some different dialogue. I already watched the regular way to do the mystery on YouTube, so I just decided to skip the hour long mystery thing xP.


----------



## Poppyann (Mar 27, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> LOL spoiler... I just noticed it



Aahhh D:


----------



## unravel (Mar 27, 2014)

EpicRainbow said:


> Spoiler: The Ninja Subquest
> 
> 
> 
> SKJDNSKD Spamming Nasstaja repetitively can allow you to skip the whole murder mystery and fight Kikyo right from the start. Yay, its good to see everyone alive and some different dialogue. I already watched the regular way to do the mystery on YouTube, so I just decided to skip the hour long mystery thing xP.



Whut the?! As in no one died? I got my Ninja (Job) 2 people died.


----------



## Celes (Mar 27, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Whut the?! As in no one died? I got my Ninja (Job) 2 people died.


Yup! The two Officers are still alive. But it takes so much A button clicks talking to the servant. XP


----------



## juneau (Mar 27, 2014)

EpicRainbow said:


> Yup! The two Officers are still alive. But it takes so much A button clicks talking to the servant. XP



Aw man, gotta look that up on Youtube later, they died in my game too. Not that I particularly care for them, but that's interesting.


----------



## Celes (Mar 27, 2014)

Nerakil said:


> Aw man, gotta look that up on Youtube later, they died in my game too. Not that I particularly care for them, but that's interesting.


xD Yeah it was interesting. Basically its Ringabel poking a dead body til Kikyo broke the act and then you go straight into the battle.


----------



## unravel (Mar 27, 2014)

EpicRainbow said:


> Yup! The two Officers are still alive. But it takes so much A button clicks talking to the servant. XP



I thought it was someone else and not the servant or the two officers.
Well at least I got ninja role.

Updated my ablink summon thing
Tiz as Ranger Power 9999 (pm to add me guys)


----------



## chillv (Mar 27, 2014)

I don't really like RPGs to begin with, and I didn't like the demo for this game. I don't like RPGs because I don't understand the stradegy part of them and their grinding.


----------



## Poppyann (Mar 28, 2014)

The demo I've heard is quite different to the real game but yeah if you don't like RPG's then you're probably not going to like it right


----------



## Dr J (Mar 28, 2014)

I pretty much avoid this thread like the black plague right now. Way too many spoilers being posted and I'm barely even 20mins into the game lol

edit: building up my town is distracting >.< I'm lvl 3 for almost all my buildings and I only just got black mage unlocked(Working on the final area to be cleared)


----------



## unravel (Mar 28, 2014)

Dr J said:


> I pretty much avoid this thread like the black plague right now. Way too many spoilers being posted and I'm barely even 20mins into the game lol
> 
> edit: building up my town is distracting >.< I'm lvl 3 for almost all my buildings and I only just got black mage unlocked(Working on the final area to be cleared)



Update your data everyday ( if you haven't tried)


----------



## windfall (Mar 28, 2014)

Dr J said:


> I pretty much avoid this thread like the black plague right now. Way too many spoilers being posted and I'm barely even 20mins into the game lol
> 
> edit: building up my town is distracting >.< I'm lvl 3 for almost all my buildings and I only just got black mage unlocked(Working on the final area to be cleared)


Sorry about the spoilers! I put a big note on the first post. Hopefully people see it and get the message. I didn't think we needed that, since I thought people would exercise common sense and hide spoilers under tags. 

I was wrong. I'm not a mod though, so I can't set/enforce any rules but it would be nice if people had some common courtesy.

Hope you enjoy the game though! Sorry bout the spoilers!

Edit: Put the message in the title too.


----------



## radical6 (Mar 28, 2014)

windfall said:


> Sorry about the spoilers! I put a big note on the first post. Hopefully people see it and get the message. I didn't think we needed that, since I thought people would exercise common sense and hide spoilers under tags.
> 
> I was wrong. I'm not a mod though, so I can't set/enforce any rules but it would be nice if people had some common courtesy.
> 
> ...



thanks a lot! i was pretty upset when i read the spoilers but i dont think they spoiled me too much


----------



## Danielkang2 (Mar 28, 2014)

Hey guys should Edea be a Pirate/Swordmaster or Swordmaster/Pirate?


----------



## unravel (Mar 28, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> Hey guys should Edea be a Pirate/Swordmaster or Swordmaster/Pirate?



Since Edea is more on P. Atk hmmm...
Pirate/swordmaster will do (I haven't tried Pirate yet sooo not sure I recommend to search in game faq or ign)

Just pick offensive classes and you are ready
I recommend Tiz should be a Pirate well everybody has their own choice to pick the jobs.

Any recommendation build for Tiz? Mine is Ranger/Freelancer and I'm not sure if that is okay.


----------



## Isabelle for president! (Mar 29, 2014)

@Danielkang2- Definitely Pirate/Swordmaster, but I find it only effective when character have highest aggro stat. Not sure how it's working in BD. Tiz was a pirate in my party and swordmaster abilities were pretty useless since every single boss always targeted Ringabel (ninja/thief):/ Pirate need something that rise accuracy and Two-Handed ability is pretty nice too^^

@ITookYourWaffles- Maybe spell fencer? Since ranger abilities are about striking at enemy weakness you could add element to rise  damage. I used Thief/Ranger for a while and it was good as well.


----------



## radical6 (Mar 29, 2014)

Spoiler: chapter 3 crap



ive had it with this goddamn fire temple boss i swear if it doesnt stop using transform and its terrible shield im going to break my 3ds i frickING SWEAR 
and tHE QADA SALVEMAKER GUY IS EVEN WORSE I HATE HIS DARK BREATH THING ED BHF BDHBFJ


----------



## Celes (Mar 29, 2014)

tsundere said:


> Spoiler: chapter 3 crap
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: More Chapter 3 Crap



asiudnsadn yes. That Salvemaker is so annoying. Poisoning everyone, then I have to cure everyone. Then he poisons everyone again snidonsaiod. 
At least I actually like the Salvemaker job class, or I'd seriously rage quit xP.


----------



## Celes (Mar 29, 2014)

Also, does anyone want to Ablink?
I'm currently on Chapter Five and I don't want to grind for higher job levels xD. So far I've mastered only the Black Mage [Tiz]. White Mage [Agnes], and the Templar [Ringabel]. Everything else is at least Lv 9 for different characters or higher except the Arcanist job class. :3


----------



## gooieooie (Mar 29, 2014)

Despite beating the game, I've only mastered two jobs(with everyone). That said, I DID get everyone to Level 99...


----------



## Celes (Mar 29, 2014)

gooieooie said:


> Despite beating the game, I've only mastered two jobs(with everyone). That said, I DID get everyone to Level 99...



What job classes did you master?


----------



## unravel (Mar 29, 2014)

EpicRainbow said:


> Spoiler: More Chapter 3 Crap
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got the Salvemaker job class EZ (Normal Mode)


----------



## Celes (Mar 29, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> I got the Salvemaker job class EZ (Normal Mode)


B-b-b-but, you have to admit that you want to slap him right? :3


----------



## unravel (Mar 30, 2014)

EpicRainbow said:


> B-b-b-but, you have to admit that you want to slap him right? :3



Yes, because he is fat. i'm doing norende restoration and I need more people :/


----------



## Farobi (Mar 30, 2014)

Im in a mall right now with a game store just a minutes walk away. Should i get it now??? 



*FACK*. This is my 5k post. WHAT A WASTE :[


----------



## Poppyann (Mar 30, 2014)

Yeah! Do it


----------



## Manah (Mar 30, 2014)

EpicRainbow said:


> B-b-b-but, you have to admit that you want to slap him right? :3


The first time I fought him, I had that Black Mage ability that spreads the damage to your whole party. That wasn't fun. xD


----------



## Isabelle for president! (Mar 30, 2014)

Someone, please, explain me... Why do people have the tendecy to complain about the graphics? I don't get it.


----------



## gooieooie (Mar 30, 2014)

EpicRainbow said:


> What job classes did you master?


Freelancer and Black Mage. Everything else is at least Level 9, except I missed two jobs.


----------



## unravel (Mar 30, 2014)

Level 66 chapter 4 normal mode
uhhh am I overleveled or something?


----------



## Farobi (Mar 30, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Level 66 chapter 4 normal mode
> uhhh am I overleveled or something?



yes you are

im level 65 and am already at chatper 5 lol

edea tho


----------



## unravel (Mar 30, 2014)

Farobi said:


> yes you are
> 
> im level 65 and am already at chatper 5 lol
> 
> edea tho



Huh? That was fast...

I don't think so... You don't have BD


----------



## Farobi (Mar 30, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Huh? That was fast...
> 
> I don't think so... You don't have BD



Oops. you're right. I dont have BD yet. :U


----------



## unravel (Mar 30, 2014)

Spoiler: ?MASSIVE SPOILER? Airy wore a...



bravo bikini and itz awesome


----------



## unravel (Apr 3, 2014)

This thread is not active


----------



## VillageDweller (Apr 3, 2014)

it is waffles........... );

i started this game yesterday! even though i got it 4 months ago

it is brilliant i love it ((((((((((::;;


----------



## unravel (Apr 3, 2014)

I'm at Chapter 5 grinding level and shiz
Weee~


----------



## Farobi (Apr 3, 2014)

im at chapter 0 !!!! )"


----------



## VillageDweller (Apr 3, 2014)

tbh i don't even know what chapter i'm on. i think i'm still part of the prologue.. but i have no idea lmao


----------



## Celes (Apr 3, 2014)

Gah I'm on Chapter 7 right now and just finished the false ending. X3
I'm using the Stillness+Hasten World tactic right now. But that Amped Strike+Free Lunch is so good. Along with the Pheonix Flight+Minus Strike. I literally defeated The Water Temple Boss on one turn. >.<


----------



## unravel (Apr 4, 2014)

EpicRainbow said:


> Gah I'm on Chapter 7 right now and just finished the false ending. X3
> I'm using the Stillness+Hasten World tactic right now. But that Amped Strike+Free Lunch is so good. Along with the Pheonix Flight+Minus Strike. I literally defeated The Water Temple Boss on one turn. >.<



Did you get Agnes's Vestal?
I'VE UNLOCKED BRAVO BIKINI WOOO!


----------



## Celes (Apr 4, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Did you get Agnes's Vestal?
> I'VE UNLOCKED BRAVO BIKINI WOOO!


Yup! 
Ah the Bravo Bikini xD
I wish Tiz or Ringabel could wear it, it would look hilarious. X3

I'm weird.


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 4, 2014)

I still dont have this game...


*WHAT IS WRONG WITH ME D:*


----------



## Farobi (Apr 4, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> I still dont have this game...
> *WHAT IS WRONG WITH ME D:*



I feel you mate.
Will get one as soon as I'm out of school xD


----------



## unravel (Apr 4, 2014)

My classmate found my TBT account and lol'ed because of the bravo bikini part. Earning pg (gold) already 3 hours lol.


----------



## Celes (Apr 5, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> My classmate found my TBT account and lol'ed because of the bravo bikini part. Earning pg (gold) already 3 hours lol.


Oh yeah. I did the Big Pharma thing overnight several times. So apparently I have played the game for 100 hours lol. 

Also, Edea is best main character <3. :3


----------



## unravel (Apr 5, 2014)

EpicRainbow said:


> Oh yeah. I did the Big Pharma thing overnight several times. So apparently I have played the game for 100 hours lol.
> 
> Also, Edea is best main character <3. :3



Where to find a enemy (that won't attack you) I have to wait 3 hours till one of their HP is low.


----------



## Celes (Apr 5, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Where to find a enemy (that won't attack you) I have to wait 3 hours till one of their HP is low.



Huh? For the Big Pharma Money Trick?
I just do
Attacker - Does small-moderate damage
Merchant - Big Pharma
Random - Uses Blessed Shield

And then auto. I usually do it near Caldisla in the outside area. [For Chapters 5 and up I think the little orc or something things show up at daytime.] Their attacks are minimal and the only status they perform is silence which doesn't really matter.


----------



## vodkasmizmar (Apr 5, 2014)

Spoiler:  Mild Ch7 spoiler



OH GOD, Jackal singing Praline's song is just hilarious.
_"I gave him my digits just to watch him fidget"_
(Event Viewer -> Sub-Scenario -> Ch 7 -> Missing a Few Digits)


----------



## Celes (Apr 5, 2014)

vodkasmizmar said:


> Spoiler:  Mild Ch7 spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



That was hilarious. I ship him with Praline xD.


----------



## unravel (Apr 6, 2014)

EpicRainbow said:


> Huh? For the Big Pharma Money Trick?
> I just do
> Attacker - Does small-moderate damage
> Merchant - Big Pharma
> ...



Hmmm I did this crap but it seems I did something wrong
I can't do that overnight I have to wait for 3 hours till Agnes's HP is around 100 - 1000 something like that

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler: Victor x ???



http://itookyourwaffles.tumblr.com/post/81783097271/kougyokus-sweats-nervously


----------



## VillageDweller (Apr 6, 2014)

EpicRainbow - EDEA IS THE BEST MAIN CHARACTER YES.
But I like them all. But Edea x Ringabel pls i need it to happen



Spoiler: theory i thought would happen but i guess not??



I thought Tiz, Edea and Ringabel would become the other 3 vestals lmao. but I am in CH1 and Agnes is tlaking about Olivia, Vestal of Water so I guess not ):


----------



## vodkasmizmar (Apr 6, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Spoiler: Victor x ???
> 
> 
> 
> http://itookyourwaffles.tumblr.com/post/81783097271/kougyokus-sweats-nervously



LMAO - my exact thought. I even thought "Oh God, he probably got a hair sample from his chest"


---



Spoiler: CH8 tips, please!



Fight with Yulyana, Mephelia, Qada, Crowe - how?? Qada's fire weak/Mephelia's Promethean Fire/Crowe's Firaga/Yulyana's Meteor - basically 1 round KO for me, even defaulting. Mrgrgr


----------



## Celes (Apr 6, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Hmmm I did this crap but it seems I did something wrong
> I can't do that overnight I have to wait for 3 hours till Agnes's HP is around 100 - 1000 something like that
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...


Huh. Where did you find out the information?
------
Wut lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -



vodkasmizmar said:


> LMAO - my exact thought. I even thought "Oh God, he probably got a hair sample from his chest"
> 
> 
> ---
> ...





Spoiler



I defeated them in a cheap way xD. I abused the Spiritmaster's Stillness+Hasten World. But I think for this battle, Spiritmaster abilities would come in handy overall. Also Abate Fire is a good ability and maybe some magic that raises Magic Defense. 
Also the White Mages Group Cast All+Dispel on Allies can get rid of the fire weakness I think. I'd also be good to have Hermes Shoes/Speed Increasing Abilities/Speed Increasing Magic as well to dispel the fire weakness before the enemies attack.



I also finished the entire game, yay!

- - - Post Merge - - -



VillageDweller said:


> EpicRainbow - EDEA IS THE BEST MAIN CHARACTER YES.
> But I like them all. But Edea x Ringabel pls i need it to happen
> 
> 
> ...


The game basically forces you to think Edea x Ringabel xD.


----------



## radical6 (Apr 6, 2014)

what did you guys make your special attack move catchphrases or whatever?? i need ideas ok. i can never think of a good one ): (i cant even decide what to make my villagers catchphrases and greetings..lmao)


----------



## Celes (Apr 6, 2014)

tsundere said:


> what did you guys make your special attack move catchphrases or whatever?? i need ideas ok. i can never think of a good one ): (i cant even decide what to make my villagers catchphrases and greetings..lmao)


I'm weird and I made them themed on food.
X3


----------



## radical6 (Apr 7, 2014)

can i get some help with the end of chapter 4........


Spoiler



ok im about to go face alternis but i keep dying like ive never had this much trouble before. ive died like 5 times. i cast that spell or whatever from the spiritmaster that gets rid of his dark attacks so theyre okay but i hate the BP cost and ugh is it just better to skip that and have my healer (ringabel) cast curadga or whatever every turn instead???? 
i know im fairly underleveled compared to other people (everyone is mostly lvl 57-58) and like im grinding and its taking sooo long idk any good grinding spots ugh!!! i hate you alternis


----------



## Celes (Apr 7, 2014)

tsundere said:


> can i get some help with the end of chapter 4........
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Hmm. Do you have the Dark Shield yet? The shield it really useful for Alternis, equipping it to your Healer is a good choice. But for grinding, I find a good place to grind is where you battle Mephilia and basically the Florem area. Sometimes there are these tiny creatures that give massive amounts of JP. Growth Eggs with that makes grinding pretty fast. Also for the battle, using Rampart or Stillness might be good to buy extra time to heal or set up resists.


----------



## radical6 (Apr 8, 2014)

EpicRainbow said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm. Do you have the Dark Shield yet? The shield it really useful for Alternis, equipping it to your Healer is a good choice. But for grinding, I find a good place to grind is where you battle Mephilia and basically the Florem area. Sometimes there are these tiny creatures that give massive amounts of JP. Growth Eggs with that makes grinding pretty fast. Also for the battle, using Rampart or Stillness might be good to buy extra time to heal or set up resists.





Spoiler: major ch 4 spoilers



yeah i equipped the dark shield on ringabel a while ago when i started to grind because i forgot i had it
and really? ive heard people suggest florem a lot but im getting no exp/jp even with a growth egg. (if i equip 4 growth eggs do they stack or) 

also i feel like my setup for my team isnt too great? this is what i have

tiz: ranger/spellfencer (tbh i feel like doing something else..ive dabbed a bit into templar, ninja and pirate with him though) 
agnes: arcanist/black mage
ringabel: spiritmaster/white mage (with some performer levels on him)
edea: pirate/swordmaster

i have no idea what to do with tiz lol. is it bad that i made ringabel my healer? i hate making girls my healers in rpgs so i usually make someone else do it...so yeah

EDIT: ok i won and....what the hELL?????????? OK I KNEW THERE WAS SOME WEIRD FUTURE STUFF GOING ON WITH RINGABEL BUT...what................ also if edea didnt know what he looked like are you telling me he has worn a mask ever since he was a child?? lmao

someone told me something about repeating everything all over again and god no. why. the story was pretty meh. at least add new people??? i know the story is a bit different but....uuuuuugh!! (i didnt get the vampire job.....um..i guess i cant unlock it now?)


----------



## Isabelle for president! (Apr 8, 2014)

tsundere said:


> Spoiler: major ch 4 spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: ch 4 spoilers



Yeah, the creators didn't give much thought about it. But I guess it's not that bad. In D's Journal, there will be note when Edea started her training and relationship between Alternis and Edea when they're kids. But we don't know what happened later. I may just assume that they had different goals as kids/teenagers (not to mention a strange way to solve problems in Eternia xD), so problably they haven't seen each other for a long time. Since you are in chapter 5, I can't say more.

And yes, you can still get Vampire Job


----------



## unravel (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm chapter 5 and still grinding all level 99 yaaay xD


----------



## cIementine (Apr 8, 2014)

*I really want this game o: May get it for when I go on Holiday to Disney World this Christmas, however I think I'll still be too obsessed with Animal Crossing to enjoy it properly :c*


----------



## vodkasmizmar (Apr 8, 2014)

MayorAvalon said:


> *I really want this game o: May get it for when I go on Holiday to Disney World this Christmas, however I think I'll still be too obsessed with Animal Crossing to enjoy it properly :c*



That's what I thought, too. But BD is a really great game and I can guarantee you will enjoy it..

- - - Post Merge - - -



ITookYourWaffles said:


> I'm chapter 5 and still grinding all level 99 yaaay xD



Oh wow, ungf. I didn't start the 99 grind til Chapter 7, and that was only because bosses 



Spoiler



started to come in packs of 3 instead of 1


 Good luck with it! Do you have Freelancer JP Up and Growth Egg? Despite the text, they do stack!


----------



## radical6 (Apr 8, 2014)

quick question: do growth eggs stack



Spoiler: chapter 5 question and about the ending kinda idk



so i was reading a guide and they said when i perform the rite of awakening that if i press X too much i will get a "finale" im wondering.. is that the bad ending the game talks about?? if i do the finale will i have to fight a boss? is it suddenly game over? because im really curious lol. though i just really want to know that after the finale i can still use my save file right? i dont have to start over?


----------



## Celes (Apr 8, 2014)

tsundere said:


> Spoiler: major ch 4 spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I think leaving Ringabel as healer is fine. I made Agnes my healer because of her increased mind skill but Ringabel should be good enough of a healer anyways. I made Edea and Ringabel my offensive duo. And made Tiz a utility guy since he has all around stats.
I also used Edea with the Pirate/Swordmaster. I think you should keep that since 9999 damage three times in a row is really good. In my opinion, Arcanist isn't a very useful class since most bosses are immune to status. The Spiritmaster+White Mage is really good though. I used Tiz as a utility Pirate to Examine and lower opponents speed while also doing some damage. Since I used Hasten World+Stilness. I've also used him as a Salvemaker which I like since items can hit through defaults and they can also do normal damage to everything. Even the Fire Temple Biss in Defend form. 

As for the Vampire Castle, you have to defeat all the dragons. You can search it up on Google >.<


I have done the entire game and my characters are at LV 94-96 lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -



vodkasmizmar said:


> That's what I thought, too. But BD is a really great game and I can guarantee you will enjoy it..
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Ugh...yes the three enemies. It was a pain but the dialogue is really interesting x3.





Spoiler: Chapter 8



But the four enemy battles! D:
The battle with Victoria and all the status people was such a pain! >.<
Like half of the time, without one person having the ribbon item, everyone would be helpless D:.
And that magic one....peeeh.



- - - Post Merge - - -



tsundere said:


> quick question: do growth eggs stack
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Its not the bad ending, but the good ending . Also make sure you press really fast, at first I didn't so that so I basically I pressed the button for five minutes xD. And yes, you do fight a boss. Afterwards, you get Agnes's garb and go back before you destroyed a crystal. But before destroying a crystal, be sure to get the Conjuror job. This is the exact same for the final boss, you go back before the boss battle occurs after defeating the boss.


----------



## radical6 (Apr 8, 2014)

ah okay!! i was worried that it would suddenly be game over

also did you guys know you could rename the team? i didnt. i like all of their names, so i dont think ill change any of them. i wish i could change ringabels ugly hair  though.....


Spoiler: chapter 6



wtf are you telling me i have to do this all over AGAIN??? and i bet airy is lying ok shes going to kill us all i dont want to obey her but i will to advance the game further
if this repeats again in chapter 7 and 8 ill be so mad


----------



## Celes (Apr 8, 2014)

tsundere said:


> ah okay!! i was worried that it would suddenly be game over
> 
> also did you guys know you could rename the team? i didnt. i like all of their names, so i dont think ill change any of them. i wish i could change ringabels ugly hair  though.....
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, the fox in the bar asks you that right? I'm really confused on that though, like I know they won't change the actual text since there is voice acting. 0:



Spoiler: Same Thing :p



hehehe. Yup, the repeats are something. At least you get to see some different dialogue in the enemies? 





Spoiler: Special Movie + Ending Chapter



Hdbdhdbdbb. Why was Tiz just laying there? Was the player supposed to be the spirit controlling him or something? And Ringabel is now like a time lord and saving bunches of The Warriors of Light. I'm confused xD.
Plus I freaked out on the battle with Ouroboros. Finding my face on the screen scared the hell out of me xD. And now apparently, Tiz is years into the future in Bravely Second. Magnolia seems interesting, I can't wait! X3


----------



## Isabelle for president! (Apr 9, 2014)

EpicRainbow said:


> Spoiler: Special Movie + Ending Chapter
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: endgame spoilers



Yeah, it was player.

I don't understand why people think Ringabel is time traveler? It was mentioned a few times they gonna stick together and Edea said he can return with her to Eternia. I think it was Alternis (from "original" world, 5). He talk like Alternis, anyway. Also, no one said it was after beating Oroboros. I think they just wanted to show what happened to Alternis after the holy pillar accident. He's not dead and he didn't broke his promise, even if it's in another world.


----------



## unravel (Apr 9, 2014)

Spoiler: Okayyy this article is awkward



http://www.dorkly.com/article/59313/how-to-purchase-bravely-default-as-a-socially-awkward-adult


----------



## Celes (Apr 9, 2014)

Isabelle for president! said:


> Spoiler: endgame spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Endgame



I see what you're saying. That could be Alternis on the boat rescuing the other three main characters. But I'm not so positive that Ringabel is staying with Edea. He was seen walking alone on Grandship which could mean that he could of returned to his original world. Since it wouldn't make sense if that was Alternis or if that was just Ringabel walking alone, not having any scene with the other characters.



- - - Post Merge - - -



ITookYourWaffles said:


> Spoiler: Okayyy this article is awkward
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dorkly.com/article/59313/how-to-purchase-bravely-default-as-a-socially-awkward-adult


...huh. Lol, I just walked into Gamestop, picked up the game and bought it. It was even on a field trip with all the Orchestra people. My friends were like, "Uh okay......" When they saw me buying the game. x3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler: The Final Chapter



Has anyone defeated the Adventurer yet? He's so hard. I can't do the Hasten World+Stillness because he and his fox are too fast. Even with their speed lowered and my characters are holding Hermes Sandals/Shoes. And they have loads of HP. And when the Adventurer dies, the fox summons him back and vise versa, which is so annoying. >.<

Does anyone have any tips for defeating them?


----------



## radical6 (Apr 9, 2014)

Spoiler: fake ending spoilers



damn airy you are scary looking. i found some pretty good loot in dark aurora though
but that battle was pretty easy...like i find the conjurer one way harder (but that might be because i was underleveled) but she died pretty quick. 
it didnt really make sense to me though. like the whole thing. but whatever back to the road for the true ending



also can someone tell me how to use the blood blade with the dark knight? like i equip it on tiz, i use it, but whenever i use some skill it doesnt absorb hp


----------



## Isabelle for president! (Apr 10, 2014)

EpicRainbow said:


> Spoiler: Endgame
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: endgame



Did you saved your game after defeating Ouroboros? If so, read D's journal about Tiz, it confirms that Ringabel returned to world 5, not his orignal world otherwise he couldn't possibly know what've happened to Tiz. About the scene on the Grandship... I think it's logical since he regained his memory. He remembered he couldn't protect anyone, even those dear to him,  so I think he just wanted to be alone for a while and puzzle everything in his head. Note that he's still holding a flower for Tiz, Agnes and Edea from his world. For the true ending creators just replaced that sad cutscene (from normal ending) with something more positive like Alternis saving them. It's like breaking a chain of destiny. (But yeah, it's more like creators lazyness, so they just replaced cutscenes). Also, in Edea scene, she walks into the chambers of Council of Six with her mother, father and dark knight. Since Alternis is gone in world 5, we may asumme, it's Ringabel, but honestly, I don't really like the idea of Ringabel replacing Alternis...

I also want to explain something about Airy, since many people think there is only one Airy and they think Ringabel time traveled in order to save comarades, because that explains why Airy is present in the cutscene. But Imo there is more Airies (not to mention Airy sis from title screen). During the last boss fight, your friends who bought the game (or bots) are involved in, so they have their own Airy too. Plus, it wouldn't make sense why heroes from another worlds were trying to close up the holy pillar, if the other Airies wasn't involved, since your Airy said she killed previous heroes many times before. She could've lied about that too, but meh... Anyway... if I were Ouroboros (haha) I would send more than one minion, 'cause it would be a pretty stupid to leave everything to one minion.

I know it's just my opinion, but I think almost everything make sense at least.





Spoiler: final chapter



What?! I had no idea that fox can summon too. Lol, I guess I was just lucky xD It took me 20 min. to deal with them, if you don't count when my party was wiped out at least a few times:/ They where faster than Adventurer though (I was at max lvl).


----------



## Mayor Jamal (Apr 10, 2014)

Ok I really need some help with a sub quest here.



Spoiler



I'm trying to get the pirate job but in order to do that i have to talk to Datz Zatz before I head to Hartschild and there supposed to tell me about a ghost ship, problem is THERE NOT SAYING ANYTHING ABOUT IT! Did I do something wrong?


----------



## radical6 (Apr 10, 2014)

NekoSuke said:


> Ok I really need some help with a sub quest here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i edited my reply ok ignore the first thing i said


Spoiler:  chapter 3 subquest



look around grandship for some fog. you didnt do anything wrong. dont worry i was confused too. but the fog should be near grandship, but be ready to fight
edit: oh wait i read your question again. if that doesnt work then you need to have the scene at the Goodman Residence, then the scene at the Eisen Bridge




and wow im at chapter 7 now..the game is going by so fast


Spoiler: chapter 7 subquests in general



why are they teaming up........ whatever theyre not hard. the only one that really kicked my butt was the ominas one with his pet dragon. i like died right away lmao (my team has terrible m def...) but the one with holly, khint and einheria was pretty fun. i like the dialogue  and the moments between praline and the jackal made me laugh


----------



## Mayor Jamal (Apr 11, 2014)

I probably shouldn't be asking this but can I add someones friend code to help with abilinks, mainly cause job leveling is SOO SLOW even with job point up and I haven't really found a good place to grind job levels yet.


----------



## unravel (Apr 12, 2014)

NekoSuke said:


> I probably shouldn't be asking this but can I add someones friend code to help with abilinks, mainly cause job leveling is SOO SLOW even with job point up and I haven't really found a good place to grind job levels yet.



May I ask what chapter are you


----------



## vodkasmizmar (Apr 12, 2014)

NekoSuke said:


> I probably shouldn't be asking this but can I add someones friend code to help with abilinks, mainly cause job leveling is SOO SLOW even with job point up and I haven't really found a good place to grind job levels yet.



What chapter are you in?

If you're in chapter 2 or further, you can JP train outside of Florem. The little Rafflesia group of 6 gives a lot and even if you don't get those all the time, it's generally a good place to JP grind!


----------



## Mayor Jamal (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm in chapter 3 and just got the performer asterisk (MOST FRUSTRATING BOSS BATTLE EVER! STOP CONFUSING ME!!!) So yeah I may try it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ok I tried it and not really effective when the amount JP I need to level up my job is over 5000 and i'm only getting 30-60 jp at most.


----------



## Celes (Apr 12, 2014)

Isabelle for president! said:


> Spoiler: endgame
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Same thing



Ahh, I have never looked through D's Journal lol.

O: I am 5 levels from max but I don't know if that would make a big difference .



- - - Post Merge - - -



NekoSuke said:


> I probably shouldn't be asking this but can I add someones friend code to help with abilinks, mainly cause job leveling is SOO SLOW even with job point up and I haven't really found a good place to grind job levels yet.


You can Ablink with me if you'd like. :]


----------



## Sleepy (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm trying to get my merchant asterisk at the moment! Struggling with the fight a little


----------



## Mayor Jamal (Apr 15, 2014)

Sleepy said:


> I'm trying to get my merchant asterisk at the moment! Struggling with the fight a little



I know that feeling I HATED THAT FIGHT, that guaranteed 300 damage attack was so annoying.



EpicRainbow said:


> You can Ablink with me if you'd like. :]



Sorry I had no Idea you had posted here, thanks hopefully I can still add you.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 23, 2014)

Templar using Duel Shields. Overpowered defence much?

Also, if anyone is interested; I do update my data daily and could use some friends who do the same ^_^


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 23, 2014)

Mayor Jamal said:


> I know that feeling I HATED THAT FIGHT, that guaranteed 300 damage attack was so annoying.



Black Mage lv5 ability: Damage Dispersion, makes that much less of a threat. 300 dmg spread out over 4 targets makes it 75 dmg per target. 

Of course I found that out AFTER I struggled with the fight myself xD

I just unlocked Time Mage and Spell Fencer.


----------



## Mayor Jamal (Apr 23, 2014)

Dr J said:


> Templar using Duel Shields. Overpowered defence much?
> 
> Also, if anyone is interested; I do update my data daily and could use some friends who do the same ^_^



You can add me, although I only have like 6 jobs mastered.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 29, 2014)

Welp... I screwed myself for the first boss of chapter 10. I'm about 10 levels too low to be able to win on my own, and I can't leave the ship to go get some levels(I can take down the first stage; but the second stage immemorially destroys me within 30 seconds of the fight starting). 

Anyone on the second play through willing to lend me a hand? Otherwise I'm gonna be forced to give up 60+ hours of work I already sunk into the game by being forced to restart because of my tendancy to rush through games without actually keeping my levels appropriate to my progress.

My party is Edea 67, Tiz 68, Ringabel 67, Agnes 67. I'm finding my team can't take the hits from the second stage at all. First attack wipes out 2 - 3 party members immeditally, then I can't recover at all as the second attack wipes me completely..

Any help you're all willing to supply will be appreciated.


----------



## radical6 (Apr 29, 2014)

whats chapter 10. theres only 8 chapters
what boss are you even talking about
honestly when i had trouble with bosses it was purely because i was underleveled. however you seem pretty high up, so its probably a problem with your team or strategy. post your team or else i cant help. also get some gear ? idk

edit: well maybe youre not that high since you said that you were underleveled.. well you should grind then.


----------



## unravel (Apr 30, 2014)

Lol I just stopped playing Bravely Default I'm still chapter 5 (going to six) all lvl 99 some jobs are mastered.


----------



## Mayor Jamal (May 4, 2014)

I recently rematched that performer girl in chapter 5, at first I was like (Oh god not this battle again! Welp better get ready to waste all my SP again.) But after I took out her first minions and she brought out her second set I decided to have Agnes use kill as an experiment...it took out her minions EVERYTIME! The battle became a total push over after that cause she would have no minions to buff up and her regular attacks were pathetic.


----------



## Dr J (May 7, 2014)

I finally finished Bravely Default today, and I must say that I enjoyed the game from start to finish(so much that I've already started on new game+)


----------



## feavre (May 8, 2014)

I've never played any games except mario, Harvest Moon, Pokemon, and AC.  So I don't know but I'd like to try this game.  It's turn based battle right?  Is this a good first battle game?  Is it dungeon crawler?


----------



## windfall (May 8, 2014)

Check out the demo! It'll introduce you to the combat system. It's turn-based, rather like Pokemon, but with a small twist - "braving" (using future attacks on your current turn) and "defaulting" (kinda like defence mode - sorta - where you save that turn for a future move.) If you default a couple times you can "brave" and attack multiple times in one go. Hope that makes sense.  

The dungeons in the game are pretty straightforward; you won't get lost.


----------



## Dr J (May 9, 2014)

feavre said:


> I've never played any games except mario, Harvest Moon, Pokemon, and AC.  So I don't know but I'd like to try this game.  It's turn based battle right?  Is this a good first battle game?  Is it dungeon crawler?



I've been HIGHLY recommending the game to anyone interested in it. And, as windfall pointed out, the demo is the way to go to see if its a game for you.


----------



## feavre (May 9, 2014)

windfall said:


> Check out the demo! It'll introduce you to the combat system. It's turn-based, rather like Pokemon, but with a small twist - "braving" (using future attacks on your current turn) and "defaulting" (kinda like defence mode - sorta - where you save that turn for a future move.) If you default a couple times you can "brave" and attack multiple times in one go. Hope that makes sense.
> 
> The dungeons in the game are pretty straightforward; you won't get lost.


Thanks!  I like turn based that way I can sort of think about what I'm doing also it's less stressful for me haha



Dr J said:


> I've been HIGHLY recommending the game to anyone interested in it. And, as windfall pointed out, the demo is the way to go to see if its a game for you.



I'll check the demo


----------



## Isabelle for president! (May 19, 2014)

Spoiler: endgame/pocketbook of r



A few days ago I've found some info from Pocketbook of R (not gonna spoil too much), it explains what've happened to Ringabel after defeating Ouroboros, so apparently in the cutscene (in game), where Alternis/Ringabel is trying to save his friends from Airy, he's holding masamune not the Dim's blood sword (in pocketbook of R it's mentioned that Ringabel had masamune with him after going through the Great Chasm). And time traveling and shifting through the worlds, really? Did he bribed angel or something? As far as I remember Yulyana said the Great Chasm gonna close up for good. I hope someone translate the whole novel, 'cause most likely we will never get an explanation in BS. *shrug*


----------



## radical6 (May 30, 2014)

wont finish this game until i beat the chapter 8 subquests
why are they so hard oh my god


----------



## Mayor Jamal (May 30, 2014)

I'm on chapter 4 and before I beat it I wanna Master all my jobs and lv 81 Arcanist Agnes with Spread cast death is making it REALLY easy.


----------



## windfall (May 30, 2014)

tsundere said:


> wont finish this game until i beat the chapter 8 subquests
> why are they so hard oh my god


I feel you @_@ I'm stuck on chapter 7, haven't got the motivation to keep trying anymore since the the battles are so tough :c I'll go back to it eventually. 


Spoiler



I was so close, but then the boss called in backup lol. 
Gotta look up some strategies I guess...


----------



## radical6 (May 30, 2014)

Spoiler:  ch7+



the crystal bosses are like nothing compared to the subquests..i swear to god theyre so tame compared to the subquests. i always die in the subquests. aargh why did they have to make them group up!!


----------



## radical6 (Jul 29, 2014)

me screaming about endgame/chapter 8



Spoiler: endgame spoilers



FK AIRY FK THIS IS BS IT TOOK ME LIKE A MONTH TO BEAT HER ON THE SHIP AND SHE COMES BACK EVEN MORE POWERFUL AS SOME UGLY ASS FAIRY?????? smh smh smh i cant even get close to beating her. lol. fk this game. fk airy. im doooone. i probably wont touch this game for like another month lol. maybe ill try again today but i keep dying when she unleashes her ice spell or whatever, like right after she makes me weak to all the elements. i put up fairy ward but that doesnt stop the attacks?? i think it stopped one but the next one wiped out everyone even though im 100% sure fairy ward had like 2 more turns left. whatever.

*someone help me win lol. or improve my team. *



anyway im really excited for bravely second. it looks really good and i love the protag. shes really cute though her eyes look kind of weird. it looks like it takes place in the future - like centuries later. however...



Spoiler:  minor bravely second spoilers



agnes is in the game? i know tiz is frozen so thats why hes alive still but..agnes is like the holy pope i think lol. she looks adorable though. i hope edea and ringabel somehow survive centuries later. doubt it, but it would be really nice to see them all reunite.


----------



## windfall (Jul 29, 2014)

tsundere said:


> anyway im really excited for bravely second. it looks really good and i love the protag. shes really cute though her eyes look kind of weird. it looks like it takes place in the future - like centuries later. however...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They announced some stuff for bravely second! It takes place like 10 years or so after the first game? 



Spoiler










 not sure if it was possible for agnes to get prettier but she did *_*

plus more news!! http://gematsu.com/2014/07/bravely-second-details-guatelatio-agnes-more



Also they announced that the music isn't being composed by Revo due to scheduling conflicts :c the music was easily my favourite part of the game. Supercell’s ryo is composing.


(still haven't beaten the first game woops)


----------



## Mario. (Jul 29, 2014)

Can't wait for Bravely Second!


----------



## radical6 (Aug 3, 2014)

someone help me beat the true ending boss please help me


----------



## windfall (Aug 5, 2014)

tsundere said:


> someone help me beat the true ending boss please help me



Finally beat the game @_@

What are your character builds right now? 



Spoiler



I had Tiz as a Monk/Ninja and with precision, Hawkeye and natural talent and p.attack 10% with zero equips. He usually hit the damage cap (or close enough to it). I also gave Edea the same set because I'm not creative...

Agnes was my spirit master/white mage. Ringabel was my Knight tank who guarded Agnes while she healed my monks. I can't remember their abilities but I can check later if you want!

I had like two friends who had 9999 damage ablinks, so I took advantage of that as well. Even though it didn't really help that much at the end....





Spoiler: thing at the end



why was Tiz lying on the ground? I think he was  suppose to die in Norende, but then the Celestial being saved him, so at the end  he "died" at the graveyard but was revived somehow. I dunno. 

The special movie thing was really, really cool. Sweet use of the gyroscope. I'm excited for Bravely Second!


----------



## radical6 (Aug 9, 2014)

windfall said:


> Finally beat the game @_@
> 
> What are your character builds right now?
> 
> ...





Spoiler



uhh i think Edea is Pirate/Swordmaster? I basically use amped strike and free lunch with her. 9999 damage each hit 
Ringabel is that other white magic class whos name I forgot and a white mage. My healer.
Agnes is Performer/Freelancer for my hero and mimic. Though I think I might switch her out for something else since she's not very helpful in the Ourobous battle. Like she was very helpful during the Airy battle but ehh.
Tiz is like a ranger/spellfencer. water magic + dragon hunting = thank you tiz.

i know my team sucks lol. i never had trouble until now haha. i finally sat down and tried to beat airy and i did, but now with the last boss i just cant win. i survive fine until the last phase where he uses that annoying spell that only lets you default >.>


----------



## radical6 (Aug 10, 2014)

Spoiler:  I BEAT THE LAST BOSS!!1! ENDGAME!!!/bravely second spoilers



i have no idea how bc i just kinda woke up at like 5am and couldnt sleep so i was like "fk it ill play Bravely Default" and i won??? Okay then. buuut anyway

omg wtf tiz. i read somewhere that tiz actually died at the beginning of the game and that airy's sister just possessed his body. tiz can't be dead though but i think his body just collapsed from the strain. another theory is that WE possessed Tiz instead, and that's why Airy's sister is like "you're going on an adventure!" in the beginning of the game. But yes either way Airy's sister had some sort of magic keeping Tiz alive, as noted by Ouroborous when he says he can sense a celestial in Tiz. I also recall Mephilia or whatever her name is saying she could sense two souls in Tiz. But I can't wait for Bravely Second, I'm so excited. That was a great game. The only thing I really disliked about this game is the damage cap. I only used SP points to exceed the damage cap because that was sooo annoying. I don't get why there was even a damage cap because I'm pretty sure that Edea could hit far beyond that. I hope it's removed in the second game.


----------



## windfall (Aug 10, 2014)

tsundere said:


> Spoiler:  I BEAT THE LAST BOSS!!1! ENDGAME!!!/bravely second spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Oh that makes sense - he collapsed from strain from being possessed. Maybe they brought him to Eternia for treatment (like how Victoria was kept in the giant healing thing??). Then mephilia (spelling???) broke him out and they went missing for years. I gotta go find some of these theories online to read....  

BD:FF was the hardest game I've ever played, but I really enjoyed the challenge. Kind of had to put the game down for a couple months though because of how hard it was though. I didn't use SP points (I couldn't figure it out...lol).

How cool was the special movie thing though? More games need to do that.


----------



## radical6 (Aug 10, 2014)

windfall said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



noo mephilia is one of the alternia sisters or whatever. shes the summoner boss. magnolia is the girl who saves tiz 
magnolia reminds me a lot of edea and ringabel, maybe shes their child? i know agnes is def in the game thanks to the website but theres no news about edea or ringabel. it will be really cool to see where they ended up in the future and for them to have a really cute reunion. maybe with an even grown up egil! that be adorable tbh.


----------



## radical6 (Aug 26, 2014)

Spoiler: bravely second spoilers



there are 4 new classes in bravely second
also





im soo excited pls come out soon. also did you know theres like a browser game of bravely default? its a little spinoff but i cant read japanese so i cant play it. the location in the video looks like ancheim just because of the windmill and crap. magnolia is so cute oh my gosh i love her in every outfit. at least the time mage outfit looks a bit better but its still tacky as hell lmao. but yeah i think the team will be like magnolia/tiz/agnes but idk for the 4th character? sadly this seems to mean that edea and ringabel wont be making a return together. i really wanna see what happened to those 2 because they were so cute together. 

idk what the black bunny outfit job is? i was thinking performer, black mage or anarchist or w/e that other dark magic class was..i bet its probably something new all together. but yeah im really excited for this


----------



## Draco (Aug 26, 2014)

im not posting any info and cant click on a tab as i have yet to finish 1st game and dont wanna spoil anything , is this info about a 2nd game cause im a bit confused ?


----------



## windfall (Aug 26, 2014)

Sort of a mix of both? 

On the later pages most things are appropriately tagged (just "spoilers" for the first game and if it's stuff for the second game, the tags usually say "bravely second spoilers".) 

Stuff per chapter are sometimes labeled too. You pretty much shouldn't click a generic spoiler tag if you haven't beaten the game.


----------



## Peoki (Aug 27, 2014)

Months have passed and I have yet to boot my game again . I'm still having trouble with 



Spoiler



defeating the Vampire boss and I refuse to move on with the main storyline until I have that cleared. Thinking of possibly taking the safest route and grinding my way up until my party is terrifyingly OP, haha. 

I need something to keep me busy until fall term begins. ;_;


----------



## windfall (Aug 27, 2014)

tsundere said:


> Spoiler: bravely second spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: bravely second



ohh didn't know about the browser game. Sucks how its only in Japanese (as usual eh?) 
The new town/city looks fabulous I hope there's more landmarks this time. Nor just like a weapon shop and an inn and the plot relevant place. 
I hope edea and ringabel return, I'd kick Agnes off willingly haha. But then again maybe Agnes grew up in the years between bdff and bravely second? She kind of annoyed me in the first game.

Maybe its a new class? Otherwise Idk what it could be LOL maybe a preformer?





Peoki said:


> Months have passed and I have yet to boot my game again . I'm still having trouble with
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I had to put my game down for months before I got back into it :\ the difficulty curve is pretty steep :\ 
Grinding is a safe way of doing things though xD maybe you can modify your team builds?


----------



## radical6 (Aug 27, 2014)

Peoki said:


> Months have passed and I have yet to boot my game again . I'm still having trouble with
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Spoiler: reply to this spoiler soo



Mhm he's weak to light, but there aren't a lot of attacks you can do with light. He's resistant to dark so yeah. I'd make sure that your characters always have high HP since he uses bone crush when there are people with low HP. His attacks are mostly physical, so look into your P DEF for your characters. 

If you want to use an easy tactic (copying Biospark27's gamefaq walkthrough lol) you can have everyone be a ninja. Then give them high agility equipment and daggers. Each one of them will need these abilities.

Utsusemi (Ninja Lv. 4), Transience (Ninja Lv. 2), Turn Tables (Red Mage Lv. 4), Comeback Kid (Ninja Lv. 5). BP Recovery (Red Mage Lv. 9) and Counter Amp (Swordmaster Lv. 9) makes this faster as well.

Use Utsusemi, followed by attack on all 4 people on the first turn. Then set it to auto-battle, and sooner or later, the dragons will be defeated. You won't take any damage unless you happen to be too slow. 

EDIT: I just realized that strategy was meant for the dragons. Don't know if it will work for DeRosso since I've never used it myself because I prefer to come up with my own teams, lol.





windfall said:


> Spoiler: bravely second
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Bravely Second/Praying Brage spoilers



yeah the browser game is called Praying Brage or something like that. It looks really nice because Edea looks so pretty. There's something about four maidens or whatever? They look like this.







Edea's the 2nd one from the right. She's grown up and looks adorable. Apparently in this game Edea becomes the next wind vestal. 

http://finalfantasy.wikia.com/wiki/Bravely_Default:_Praying_Brage

Anyway back to Bravely Second, I would love for more things to do at locations. I really liked the new version of Ancheim, it looked a lot bigger and prettier. Also it turns out Agnes was kidnapped right after she established world peace, so she's been missing apparently? Idk, but I feel like she will somehow be found in the game and join your party lol. 

Also it's the performer class. The performer looks a lot different, but I find it really cute for Magnolia. I wonder if costumes will have different color palettes on characters? I would love that.


----------



## Peoki (Aug 27, 2014)

windfall said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





tsundere said:


> Spoiler: reply to this spoiler soo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh lord. It's been so long since I've played BD, I can't remember what kind of team build I had going. Thanks for the tips. I do prefer using my own strategies as well. 



Spoiler



Something I vaguely recall from my last play [in March-Apr?] was getting completely destroyed by the monsters and DeRosso in the castle, lol. (yeah, I'm not proud of that either) My initial thought was _I'm horribly under-leveled_, because I could barely last a full turn without my whole team fainting. Seems my party is lacking more in the HP area than damage? I'll have to check and make some changes. 

iirc I did a ton of job leveling to obtain more abilities, however my party is somewhere around the low/mid lv50s.
(and if you're wondering, yes, I disabled EXP gain at this point to keep some sort of difficulty in the game. Pretty sure this is where I went wrong. haha)


----------



## Draco (Aug 27, 2014)

Spoiler: how to beat a boss



I have found there are 3 basic ways to beat a Boss.  1. Out Lv it . simple and yet so time consumeing. you will beat it this way and in almost all cases this tactic will work . just gonna take time.
2. Find Bosses Best Assest and build a team to counter that assest. (it is a bit faster then method 1 but still will take time.ever party member must help the other 1 in this method and ready to pick up slack in a fail moment.  3. OVERPOWER. It is risky go on attack from start with overpowering moves and leave your self open. risky and has a high death rate but if you pull off boss will be easy.



lol i never used a tag before so fail   might need info of my own on how to place a tag. i  was right to get spoiler to work  guess that is a start. *facepalm* got it lol woot for non tech smart peoples


----------



## windfall (Aug 27, 2014)

tsundere said:


> Spoiler: Bravely Second/Praying Brage spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Spoiler: bravely second/praying brage



Wow Edea looks fabulous!! The art in Bravely Default just is amazing in general @_@ Wow. 
I wonder how she travelled 200 years into the future and expected Agnes to still be alive? lol. Or maybe people age differently in Luxendarc. Hope Edea is still a party member in Bravely Second though, she's my favourite. 

The new town/city in Bravely Second looks really nice too! Guatelatio?? Hopefully it gets localised into something easier to pronounce. (still dunno the JP release date though so we'll be waiting a while....). Poor Agnes though, becoming pope and getting kidnapped right after haha. They'll definitely find her though!! Typical JRPG story haha. 

Ahh I thought Magnolia looked vaguely like a performer. I remember Agnes having a huge bow on her head that sorta looked like bunny ears too.





Peoki said:


> Oh lord. It's been so long since I've played BD, I can't remember what kind of team build I had going. Thanks for the tips. I do prefer using my own strategies as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I'm really lame and I basically just grinded and turned off random encounters when I felt like my party was sufficiently leveled (~90ish for the final chapter?). I think for DeRosso you might be underleveled if you're getting wiped out in a turn though :s  Definitely do some more levelling for HP! 

DeRosso's castle is kind of frustrating because you always get attacked and then when you face him, you're not at full health (unless you use items). I think I turned off random encounters in his castle because I wanted to hear his story without interruptions xD




Also I came across this awkward zombie comic about Bravely Default and thought it was amusing.


Spoiler: spoilers up to Eternia, I guess?








Expresses my frustrations with the storytelling pretty well.


----------



## Isabelle for president! (Aug 28, 2014)

tsundere said:


> Spoiler: Bravely Second/Praying Brage spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Bravely Second/Praying Brage Spoilers



Second lady is Lilia DeRosso and her asterisk is gunner, irc. I hope it will be one of new asterisks in BS, but maybe it's too early to met Lilia yet? It depends how many years has passed until BS.


----------



## radical6 (Aug 29, 2014)

@windfall about the comic - omg lmao i  was wondering about that the whole game

with the New 3DS announced do you guys think theres a chance bravely second will only be released on that? if thats true then ill cry because i dont wanna buy a New 3DS. (yes the New 3DS is literally called the New 3DS)


----------



## windfall (Aug 29, 2014)

Oh wow just considered that possibility :'( I don't want to shell out more money (but omg imagine a bd theme?? My wallet is silently weeping). Hopefully its not New 3ds exclusive because the game doesn't look very graphically intense? Also the first game ran pretty smoothly imo (even with the 3d on so they shouldn't want to alienate existing players). At least I hope? 

Also I'm on mobile and can't figure out how to embed videos but new Bravely second trailer was also in the direct apparently  (it got overshadowed by the  3ds) it has some new (but mostly old) footage and the gunner class makes an appearance! 

Link to the siliconera article: http://www.siliconera.com/2014/08/29/bravely-second-will-release-winter-japan/

Also: Winter release date!!!! For Japan....
(So anywhere from December to  March basically LOL)


----------



## radical6 (Aug 29, 2014)

omg i love the trailer. it looks amazing. also i love the gunner class holy crap that looks amazing. i cant wait.
and omg i cant wait for bravely second..though i feel like theres a chance it will arrive here in 2016 rather than 2015. and bravely default covers for the New 3DS would look amazing. i would totally buy one as well lmao


----------



## windfall (Aug 29, 2014)

Agnes looks really pretty (I think I say that about every female character in this series lol) the music sounds nice too so yay for supercell. I wish I knew what she's saying though. Probably something about Tiz. And I wonder who/what she's running from? Looks like she's in the great chasm. 

At least if it comes out for the new 3ds in 2016 I'll have time to mourn my wallet haha before I buy it.
Hopefully it comes like next fall instead though. That would be great.


----------



## Imitation (Aug 29, 2014)

Could somebody please offer me some assistance? 


Spoiler



I am currently on chapter 8 and am really struggling to beat the sky knights!
Ominas tears through my team as if it were nothing and I feel so powerless against them.. :/
Here is my current team
Tiz - Templar/Spell fencer
Agnes - Valkyrie/White mage
Ringabel - Pirate/Swordmaster
Edea - Knight/Freelancer (super charge mimic)
My entire team is between level 67-68 atm
Advice would be appreciated!
Thanks for reading!


----------



## radical6 (Sep 1, 2014)

Voltz09 said:


> Could somebody please offer me some assistance?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Level up. Youre really underleveled. I was like level 80 during ch 8.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Sep 3, 2014)

Storyline question



Spoiler



Am I playing the game right, having to constantly fight the same bosses over and over and over again. Since everybody is loving this game, I`m starting to doubt if I missed something. This repetitive crap seriously is getting on my nerves. I awakened like 17 Crystals now and it seriously is starting to #$%$ me off.



About weapons and ineffectiveness later on in game against bosses.



Spoiler



Also, I have a lot of compound items, it says you can improve your weapons with it, where can I do that, or doesn`t it open up until later in the game? My weapons do very little damage, i`m around lvl 90 and only holy magic can really hurt enemies along with those magical items like Zeus wrath and stuff like that. Swords, lances and axes barely scratch enemies, even with special moves. Maybe I leveled up to often in less lucrative class settings? Luckily for me healing magic is pretty damn effective.


----------



## radical6 (Sep 3, 2014)

ThomasNLD said:


> Storyline question
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Yes, that's what happens. I hate that part of the game. People mostly love the gameplay, not the story. It should stop after 4 times you repeat everything.





ThomasNLD said:


> About weapons and ineffectiveness later on in game against bosses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Are they hitting 9999? If so, then that's the damage cap. You can exceed it using Bravely Second. I think you can compound using the salve-maker (I never used that class so idk) but the salve-maker doesn't upgrade weapons. You can't upgrade weapons. What's your current build for your team?


----------



## ThomasNLD (Sep 4, 2014)

justice said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's what happens. I hate that part of the game. People mostly love the gameplay, not the story. It should stop after 4 times you repeat everything.


Thanks for your help first of all!



Spoiler



Ok, I actually got past it now I think. I`m currently trying to beat the boss to get past it, that is. I can understand the gameplay adoration. The fighting definetly has depth, allbeit a little complicated for someone from the Commander Keen generation.





> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Are they hitting 9999? If so, then that's the damage cap. You can exceed it using Bravely Second. I think you can compound using the salve-maker (I never used that class so idk) but the salve-maker doesn't upgrade weapons. You can't upgrade weapons. What's your current build for your team?





Spoiler



Well, they do hit 9999 sometimes against nemesis in the village, but nowhere near it against the bosses, except certain special moves. I just find it odd that fira for example, consuming quite a lot of mp (60, but depending on skill settings) only does like 700/800 damage against a boss weak to fire damage, while a bombarm does like 2250/2500? standard. Feels like cheating fighting using mostly such items. Only meteor does significant damage and sometimes holy and dark (+ the earlier mentioned special moves).
I don`t have the salvemaker class yet. Now I wonder if I missed out on it?
Anyways, assuming this is what you mean, this is my built set:
Tiz: Knight (Holy Arts)
Ringabel: Dark Knight (Miscelanny) To be able to use examine mostly. 
Edea: Black Mage (Time Magic)
Agnes: White Mage (Black Magic)
Both Tiz and Ringabel only attack using fire arms, other then that they supply the mages for ether and single potions/cures. I hope this is what you mean. Tiz Holy Arts I sometimes use, they can do decent damage. Time Magic is selected so I`m able to groupcast reraise.



I hope this is what you mean?


----------



## windfall (Sep 5, 2014)

Bravely second news! 



Spoiler



new party member! 
http://www.siliconera.com/2014/09/05/bravely-second-new-party-member-named-jean/

So I guess the party will be all new characters? 
Or it would be cool if we could switch out party members.



- - - Post Merge - - -



ThomasNLD said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



what spells are you using? Level 5 spells are more powerful. But towards the end of the game, magic becomes sorta  useless (except white magic for healing). Physical builds will deal more damage. Instead of using a black mage as a subclass to your white mage, consider pairing it up with the spirtmaster class instead. Spirtmaster has a useful ability to bump up the amount of HP each white magic spell you cast. They also have other pretty good abilities. 

I quite likes my monk set, with Natural talent, Hawkeye and precision (no equips to take advantage of natural talent). I can't remember the secondary class but Tiz (my monk) hit around the damage cap (or close enough to it) at around level 90 or so.


----------



## Mario. (Sep 5, 2014)

windfall said:


> Bravely second news!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm going to be really upset if  Edea and Ringabel are NPC's


----------



## ThomasNLD (Sep 6, 2014)

windfall said:


> Bravely second news!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Yeah, I`m noticing black magic isn`t as useful anymore. Timemagic has atleast meteor and reraise, so I`ll keep that in rotation. I let Edea and Agnes walk through all the magic classes to unlock the abilities, Ringabel and Tiz walked through all the physical classes (Tiz also walked through spellfencer), so I would have a balanced team. But I just played through dimension has and I started noticing the decline of magic power. Unfortunately, the physical classes still do little damage in comparison. I`ll try incorporating the monkclass with Tiz. Thanks for your tips. Its an absorbing game, but the combat gameplay takes some getting used to. Thanks again.


----------



## LyraVale (Sep 12, 2014)

Ok, please keep in mind I just tried the demo version only, but...I seriously feel so dumb, I can't even understand how to play this game. lol...I guess if I put some effort into it, looked things up, or IDK, had some kind of manual...but you'd think they'd dumb down the demo to draw you into the game and make you want to buy it.

First of all, the demo starts out so chatty! Is the whole game this chatty? I hate having to read a bunch of text. Then you finally get to a battle scene and it's basically Tomodachi Quest. lol, I realize it's a demo, but what am I missing?

Everyone keeps saying it's a great game, but the demo sure doesn't, um DEMOnstrate that, IMHO. :/


----------



## Libra (Sep 12, 2014)

LyraVale said:


> Everyone keeps saying it's a great game, but the demo sure doesn't, um DEMOnstrate that, IMHO. :/



Oh, I understand very well how you feel. I had the exact same problem. 

I tried the demo a while ago and this is what I said about it back then:


Spoiler: A bit long, so I'll place it under a spoiler



Well, I've been playing the demo (almost for two hours now) and I think that this game simply isn't for me. 

The graphics are great, but most of the time I simply have no idea what to do.

I managed to complete a quest and I've been talking to all the NPC's, but this game seems like something I'm just not getting/understanding. I'm playing on the Easy Mode yet my party keeps getting wiped out. I've been trying with items but that isn't helping much either.

I found the shops in the city by accident and I'm struggling my way through the commands. I get that this is a demo, but I really wish there was something more of a tutorial (being completely new to this kind of game, I need a _"please use short and simple words because I'm stupid, alright?"_ kind of tutorial ).

There's so much in this game (like the jobs and what not) that seems so interesting and I really want to like it. But I feel like I need a manual to play (while other people are breezing through this game, so I know it's just _me_) and that takes away a lot of the fun. 
----------
Played some more and I think I'm _finally_ getting to understand it a little better. The game mechanics could be explained better, though, because most of the stuff I find out by accident.  Still, yeah, it's obvious this isn't a game I can play without some kind of guide/walkthrough. Anyway, I'm stopping for today.

I'm going to search for a walkthrough later and then continue playing tomorrow. I really need to figure out how the jobs work and which ones would be best, since they would help me a lot (right now they're all White Mages because they have a Self-Healing ability and I chose that since my party kept getting poisoned and I ran out of items to cure them ). I also need to figure out a better strategy since right now I've been grinding by spamming the Brave option and hoping I don't die (it's working a bit, but I'm sure there are better ways). 
----------
I actually haven't played this game anymore. I'm just not having much fun with it.  I get that you need to grind to level up and what not (done that in Pok?mon, so that's nothing new to me), but to me the game is just too much "figure it out on your own". I'm sure it's just me; I'm guessing a beginner (never having played this kind of game, I'm kinda of a newbie, lol) needs something easier. Still, seems like the full version is a whole lot better than the demo. Which makes sense, of course, but based on the demo, I just don't see myself buying the full version.  Maybe I'll try again this weekend, but I guess I'll end up deleting the demo (if I can figure out how to do that, haha!).
----------
I ended up deleting the demo; the game just isn't for me. But I'm glad I tried it, though. Maybe later in the future I'll try again, but for now it seems this genre simply isn't for me.


As much as I _wanted_ to like this game, I just couldn't. I'm sure it's great and what not, but it's just not _for me_ (and yes, I know there's a huge difference between the demo and the game, but the demo is indeed supposed to make you want to _play_ the game, not make you feel completely, totally and utterly _lost_). On the other hand, from what I've read at some point it becomes _incredibly_ repetitive so I don't think I'm missing anything by not playing it.


----------



## LyraVale (Sep 12, 2014)

Libra said:


> Oh, I understand very well how you feel. I had the exact same problem.
> 
> I tried the demo a while ago and this is what I said about it back then:
> 
> ...



It looks like we had a similar experience, except you got so much further than I did! I gave up pretty fast, because nothing was being explained to me, and I didn't even get to see the great graphics they show in the trailer. It really does need some kind of tutorial, or a portion of the game that will hook you and make you want to experience more. 

I've tried a few demos and I think it's how Nintendo does it, kind of weird. The demos don't like to explain anything to you. Like I tried the Mario and Luigi Dream Team demo, and on that one you're really on your own too. You have to just push all the available buttons and figure out what each does, and just keep guessing, whereas the actual game has a LOT of explanations and tutorials built in. 

The difference is, with BD, you get kind of trapped in a scene, not knowing how to get out. Like the quest/battling scene, I couldn't figure out how to fight really, and I couldn't even figure out how to die so it would end and I could go out of it! lol

Anyway, if the demo is any indication of the game, I'm passing. But I do wish I knew why people say it's so good. At this point, I think I'd rather wait for Fantasy Life--which seems similar but simpler to navigate.


----------



## Libra (Sep 12, 2014)

Speaking of demos; after I had tried the demo for _Bravely Default_, I downloaded the one for _Fire Emblem: Awakening_ and tried that instead. I had never played a _Fire Emblem_ game before (I wasn't even sure what kind of game it was exactly), but I immediately loved it and bought the full game. FEA's demo is an example of how it _should_ be (not in general, but when dealing with games such as BD, I mean) and also that it _can_ be done. If BD had been the same (or if it had at least done a better job of explaining things), I would have bought that game as well.

As for why it's so good; I'm not sure. I've seen quite some people say it gets very repetitive at some point and that they have a lot of trouble fighting certain bosses (bosses being hard is to be expected in any game, but the amount of grinding some of those require in this game is enough to make me go "no, thanks, I'll go play something else instead"). So I'm guessing the storyline and characters are what this game make great? Not sure, though. (Or maybe it's the Brave/Default you can play with, but to be honest, I was pretty "meh" about that. It wasn't something that convinced me in liking and playing this game.)

I'll actually be getting Fantasy Life as well! I'm not entirely sure if I'm really going to like it, though. There's this part of my mind that keeps going "Hmmm..." about the game, haha. But I'll find out soon enough what I think about it.


----------



## LyraVale (Sep 12, 2014)

Hmm, I wonder if the Fire Emblem demo is still available, I'll try it out. I'm pretty picky about what games I like, but I also give a lot of different ones a chance. You never know what could be fun. For example look at ACNL, it's a great game and yet a lot of people dismiss it as a kids game. I don't like to limit myself like that. 

I can handle a bit of grinding, but at the point when it stops being fun and feels like a chore, I lose interest. And I don't like leaving a game unfinished...so that would probably drive me crazy. 

I also don't see the appeal of a lot of story. Especially since it looks like a lot of that is written dialogue. Which, well I'd rather go read a book then. :/ I don't understand why a video game needs a story. I guess something like Kingdom Hearts works with a story, but meh, I always skip through story scenes to get to actual gameplay.


----------



## windfall (Sep 13, 2014)

Some games aren't for everyone. Different strokes for different folks. Sorry (not sorry?) Bravely Default isn't your cup of tea. 

This is just my personal point of view, and I get that BD:FF is fairly repetitive in the last one third of the game, but I find the gameplay rewarding once you get a hang of it. Nothing cooler than seeing a strategy work out after dying a whole bunch of times.
But I digress.  



LyraVale said:


> I also don't see the appeal of a lot of story. Especially since it looks like a lot of that is written dialogue. Which, well I'd rather go read a book then. :/ I don't understand why a video game needs a story. I guess something like Kingdom Hearts works with a story, but meh, I always skip through story scenes to get to actual gameplay.



Just sayin'... if you don't like stories, then I don't think you'll like fire emblem either. It's very story driven (and tactical). You'll be missing out on a lot if you don't sit and read through the dialogue. 

Also on another note: bravely second news!


Spoiler



http://gematsu.com/2014/09/bravely-second-protagonist-three-musketeers-more-detailed
Looks like Agnes is taking the role of Airy at the bottom of the menu haha. Guess she won't be joining the party? :c
(hope of Ringabell + Edea returning have reached all time lows) 

The new class (Tomohawk) seems interesting. Looks related to the Gunner class.


----------



## LyraVale (Sep 13, 2014)

windfall said:


> Some games aren't for everyone. Different strokes for different folks. Sorry (not sorry?) Bravely Default isn't your cup of tea.
> 
> This is just my personal point of view, and I get that BD:FF is fairly repetitive in the last one third of the game, but I find the gameplay rewarding once you get a hang of it. Nothing cooler than seeing a strategy work out after dying a whole bunch of times.
> But I digress.
> ...



I can admit I probably didn't give it enough to truly judge the gameplay. It didn't appeal to me, but like you said some games aren't for everyone. I'm new to this genre though, so I'm not going to close the door on it. Just maybe not this specific game...

As for Fire Emblem, the trailer has some pretty amazing music in it, which is superior to the background music (in the demo at least) of BD was kind of annoying. Also the graphics look much more dramatic too, it actually looks like a fairly decent story...maybe if the demo sells me on it, I might try it out. 

It's hard to judge a game by the trailer and demo...maybe I'm not being fair. But again, as far as marketing, those are 2 very important things that shouldn't be neglected by the game makers.


----------



## Peoki (Sep 13, 2014)

Don't forget Bravely Default was initially targeting the Japanese [RPG] market and later had certain aspects redesigned to appeal for a western market.

The demo presented the player(s) with core gameplay rather than hand-holding their way through the tutorial. Learning the job system and turn-based combat on your own was the best experience and I wouldn't have preferred it any other way. With that said, these two concepts are _very_ important as you'll want to play around with your team tactics quite often in order to progress through the story without running into too much trouble. I'll admit that it took me a bit of time until I felt comfortable with the combat system in BD. Take a look at the earlier pages of this thread and maybe you'll pick up a few tips. (If you're new to RPGs, perhaps go with the traditional route of having 3 physical and 1 mage, then branch from there)

The demo throws you in a rather advanced area at a low level with barely any equipment; and it's just that. The point of the demo was to get the player to really learn the combat and job systems. There were so many things to explore and exploit, so why not take the advantage of that while playing the demo- where the main purpose was to swing through dungeons and battle enemies? Yes, some bosses require a bit of grinding, but it's not completely necessary. Furthermore, the game gives players the freedom to alter their battle settings in order to play in their own comfort. That being said, I agree with @windfall. Bravely Default is not a game for everyone, and the demo definitely does not appeal to everyone as it focused more on old-school JRPG fans.

If you're wondering, the full game introduces the player with plenty of step-by-step tutorials and eases them into the combat system. 

In regard to Fire Emblem: 


windfall said:


> Just sayin'... if you don't like stories, then I don't think you'll like fire emblem either. It's very story driven (and tactical). You'll be missing out on a lot if you don't sit and read through the dialogue.


I second this. There can also be a lot of grinding required depending on how you manage your team.

[SUB](apologizing in advance if my post is incoherent?? I've been up for 20 hours. university student woes)[/SUB]


----------



## LyraVale (Sep 13, 2014)

Peoki said:


> The demo throws you in a rather advanced area at a low level with barely any equipment; and it's just that. The point of the demo was to get the player to really learn the combat and job systems. There were so many things to explore and exploit, so why not take the advantage of that while playing the demo- where the main purpose was to swing through dungeons and battle enemies? Yes, some bosses require a bit of grinding, but it's not completely necessary. Furthermore, the game gives players the freedom to alter their battle settings in order to play in their own comfort. That being said, I agree with @windfall. Bravely Default is not a game for everyone, and the demo definitely does not appeal to everyone as it focused more on old-school JRPG fans.
> 
> If you're wondering, the full game introduces the player with plenty of step-by-step tutorials and eases them into the combat system.



I think I understand from what you're saying that the demo is different from the game, and it's geared towards people who are already familiar with the genre. I definitely need a lot of hand holding, so now I understand why the demo was so over my head.

I've always been intimidated by RPGs, seems like a lot to learn and figure out. But if I could skip the learning curve, I think I'd really get into it. Now I'm seeing that the story is a big part of it, so I need to get over my laziness...or just find a game with a story that is intriguing enough to keep my attention.

Maybe I need to start with an RPG game that's for children or something a little level 1-ish. XD


----------



## Libra (Sep 13, 2014)

LyraVale said:


> Maybe I need to start with an RPG game that's for children or something a little level 1-ish. XD



I really suggest you try the demo for _Fire Emblem: Awakening_.  It does an excellent job at explaining things even if it's only a demo. The game also offers the possibility between Casual and Classic, with Casual being that if your character "dies" during a battle, they're not really dead. You can play with them again during the next battle (whereas Classic means you have permadeath, meaning a character that "dies" can no longer be used in later battles).

I don't really agree with FE:A needing a lot of reading. Yes, it helps with the storyline that you actually read what's being said and such, but you always have the option to skip text and what not,. So if you're not interested, you don't _have_ to read everything. It is indeed very story driven, but I don't know, I actually really liked that. 

As for grinding, it depends on what difficulty level you play (Normal, Hard and Lunatic, and then you can also choose between Casual and Classic) and how many characters you train (it's not _that_ difficult to make your avatar very powerful and there are some abilities that make the game far easier). Don't pay too much attention to what others are saying, though! The important thing is to have fun, so play the game however you like. Being a complete newbie I chose Normal-Casual, which was an excellent way of learning about everything and getting used to the game. 

Anyway, if you're interested, make sure to check the thread here. 

As for BD:FF, I understand that this game is not for everyone and that's okay. To some extent I also understand why the demo is the way it is, but - as you said - as for marketing, it's simply not a good idea. I tried the demo, felt completely lost and decided not to buy it. Whereas if the demo had been better, I'm sure I would have bought it. So I spent my money on another game instead.

I suppose the difference between both games' demos is that maybe BD:FF is more of a "this is for people who have experience with this and want things to be NOT easy", whereas FE:A is more of a "this can also be for complete newbies who have ZERO experience with this".

Actually, now that I think about it, maybe BD:FF would now be easier for me and make more sense because I have some experience with FE:A. Guess I'll have to test that some time.


----------



## LyraVale (Sep 13, 2014)

Libra said:


> I really suggest you try the demo for _Fire Emblem: Awakening_.  It does an excellent job at explaining things even if it's only a demo. The game also offers the possibility between Casual and Classic, with Casual being that if your character "dies" during a battle, they're not really dead. You can play with them again during the next battle (whereas Classic means you have permadeath, meaning a character that "dies" can no longer be used in later battles).
> 
> I don't really agree with FE:A needing a lot of reading. Yes, it helps with the storyline that you actually read what's being said and such, but you always have the option to skip text and what not,. So if you're not interested, you don't _have_ to read everything. It is indeed very story driven, but I don't know, I actually really liked that.
> 
> ...



Haha, I like how that came full circle. But it's weird marketing to only appeal to one group of people (who are experienced player) and limit your sales. All I can think, from looking at WOW for example, is that the experienced RPG players aren't casual about it, and maybe wouldn't be interested if it looked too beginner level-y. I guess they're just focusing on appealing to the existing market, instead of expanding or bringing people into it.

Anyway, I downloaded the Fire Emblem demo, and I'll definitely go to the other thread if I like it. Thank you for all the info, and your thoughts on it. And good luck if you end up going back to BDFF too.


----------



## LyraVale (Sep 14, 2014)

Update: I've actually tried the Fire Emblem demo now, and loved it. I have to say it's much better than Bravely Default. I feel bad saying that on this thread, but it's my honest (and humble) opinion. Well, it's a review of the demos though, and somewhat trailers.

I'm still somewhat torn. I know I'd like to try one of these games and really sink my teeth into it. But the problem is that based on the demo/trailer FE has better tutorials, soundtrack, and story. Something about the graphics in BD still appeals to me, when I watch the trailer it looks like a movie I'd actually watch...but then the demo doesn't support that, so I'm disappointed.

I learned a lot and got through the whole demo of FE. Which I have to say, as a beginner, I appreciated the help it gave me. I still don't know anything about classes, weapons, strategies, etc. So there's a lot to learn (which is actually pretty exciting). But FE got me started and interested, which is great. 

I know this thread is old, and maybe I shouldn't keep bumping it, but I'd really like to hear why anyone chose BD over FE...they really seem very similar to me. Also, I'd like to hear it from a beginner's perspective...which game is better for someone who is new to the RPG genre?


----------



## taseiyu (Sep 14, 2014)

Well by technicality both are two different types of RPGs.  BD on one hand is like your traditional turn based jRPG (like Dragon Quest, early Final Fantasy, etc) and FE is more like a strategy RPG (like Advance Wars, Z.O.E.). 

I started out with Bravely Default first as I adore traditional jRPGs. Content wise there isn't that much. Once you get past the main story, all there really is is to get all the job classes, max level said classes, maxing out your town, and fill up the compendium with entries.  The story during the later part got very repetitive (can't really say much more with out spoilers), and I ended up just blowing past the later chapters just so I could get it done with.

Fire Emblem has much more content even in the end game. There are tons of DLC that you can purchase which help add to it's replay value. Also you can try working on different characters and classes to make your dream time. The grinding does get tiresome (same goes for Bravely Default), but Fire Emblem is a good game and the story is a bit more enjoyable.

From what you've stated, Fire Emblem would probably be more enjoyable for you as there is more to "sink your teeth in to". The store is there, and you technically can develop the characters if you wanted to. If you do have the opportunity pick up Bravely Default as well as it is a good traditional jRPG, and hopefully when Bravely Second comes it will adjust the issue in Bravely Default.


----------



## Libra (Sep 18, 2014)

Spoiler: Bravely Second Footage








Source here.


----------



## Edzers (Sep 28, 2014)

Libra said:


> Spoiler: Bravely Second Footage
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tiz wtf


----------



## Danielkang2 (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm just gonna say bravely default is an AMAZING game and my favorite game of all time. <3 It's so fun and the attack mechanism may be a little confusing but when you understand it, it's just incredible. It just runs so smooth and just works perfectly. It is a very important part of the game hence the title bravely default. I've also played Fire Emblem but I gotta say that it is very tactical and in my opinion, it is a bit harder. I kinda didn't like it because as a few people said it relys so much on story.  The game itself is confusing and boring. Sorry Fire Emblem fans. It feels like a anime tv show.


----------



## radical6 (Sep 30, 2014)

Spoiler: bravely second spoilers



OMG N O I DONT WANT AGNES AS A FAIRY INB4 AGNES TURNS OUT TO BE AN EVIL AIRY IN DISGUISE LIKE THE FIRST GAME
aaaaaaaaaaaaHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
i want more hot girls on the team plz


----------



## #1 Senpai (Sep 30, 2014)

i wish i had this game -sulks-


----------



## windfall (Sep 30, 2014)

justice said:


> Spoiler: bravely second spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: bravely second spoilers



But she's the pope?? She can't be bad?  

Hope the "three musketeers" aren't the rest of the party. Don't find any of them appealing.



Also, has anyone heard about Legend of Legacy? (yeah....really lame name)

BUT! Take a look at the trailer: 





It looks just like BDFF! 

I like how the overworld moves as you move (I dunno how to describe it).
Comes out in Japan in 2015 (January, I think?)


----------



## Peoki (Sep 30, 2014)

windfall said:


> Also, has anyone heard about Legend of Legacy? (yeah....really lame name)
> 
> BUT! Take a look at the trailer:
> 
> ...



Those English captions... haha. 
I saw this a few days ago, actually! Looks really neat. I like the overworld pop-up concept as well. I wonder how likely an NA localization would be?


----------



## radical6 (Oct 4, 2014)

That game looks really cute. I love the frog, lmao.


----------



## Libra (Oct 9, 2014)

Legend of Legacy does indeed look interesting! Here are some more details about it:



Spoiler



FuRyu updated the official website for The Legend of Legacy with new story details. You can find them all below (courtesy of Siliconera?s translation).

? A number of people went in search of a legend, which caused the continent of Avalon to reawaken
? Unknown whether there will be stairs that lead to paradise or a door that leads to the abyss
? Game focuses on the truth about what was left behind by the old gods
? A mysterious island suddenly surfaced in the distant northern sea 10 years prior
? Legends say that this place was once called Avalon
? This was a place that had a country where the gods once lived and prospered
? Since then, many adventurers and researchers have gone to explore the island
? Because of Avalon?s peculiar landform and monsters, research and exploration haven?t gone far
? Early explorers say they saw ?spirits? in Avalon
? These spirits can?t normally be seen by humans, but are plainly visible on this island for some unknown reason
? One theory suggests that this is so because of the ?inherited? power left behind by the gods
? The different parts of Avalon have numerous tools and buildings left behind, which one wouldn?t expect to see in a regular civilization
? One Avalon legend revolves around the ?Star Graal? (grail)
? The Star Graal is one of the properties left behind by the gods that is said to grant ?eternity? to its owner
? This is speculated to be the secret to immortality
? Rumors about Star Graal are one of the reasons why adventurers have traveled to Avalon, in hopes of amassing riches from the grail
? No one has seen the Star Graal thus far
? The town of Initium is located on the south end of Avalon
? Initium is currently its only town
? It?s the home base for adventurers that seek various legends, and many adventurers travel here day and night
? The lord who lives in a building on top of the hill was the first person to discover Avalon island
? He is a self-proclaimed ?Adventure King?
? It took him ten years to build the town of Initium

Source here.


----------



## Libra (Nov 6, 2014)

_Square Enix are hosting another live stream this Friday continuing their beginners guide of Final Fantasy Explorers as well as revealing some new information about Bravely Second. The times are as follows:

Europe: 12PM
UK: 11AM
USA (East Coast): 6AM
USA (West Coast): 3AM
Japan: 8PM_

Source here.


----------



## Libra (Nov 7, 2014)

_Square Enix is bringing Bravely Default music to Theatrhythm Final Fantasy: Curtain Call, the company has revealed. Songs will be available via DLC starting on November 19. 

This DLC has only been confirmed for Japan at present, but we?re hoping that the Bravely Default tracks will be released overseas as well. 

Here?s the full lineup of Bravely Default tracks coming to Theatrhythm Final Fantasy: Curtain Call:

That Person?s Name Is (battle music)
Horizon of Light and Shadow (field music)
Evil Flight (battle music)
The Horizon-Devouring Serpent (battle music)_

Source here.


----------



## Jaebeommie (Nov 7, 2014)

Libra said:


> _Square Enix is bringing Bravely Default music to Theatrhythm Final Fantasy: Curtain Call, the company has revealed. Songs will be available via DLC starting on November 19.
> 
> This DLC has only been confirmed for Japan at present, but we’re hoping that the Bravely Default tracks will be released overseas as well.
> 
> ...



Why not Kingdom Hearts music too?  Ahhh poop.


----------



## Libra (Nov 9, 2014)

Spoiler: Bravely Second details



Square Enix shared new Bravely Second details during a recent live stream event. Siliconera translated some of the information, which we?ve rounded up below. 

? New battle feature: press the L button to select the same command multiple times
? Before you had to choose the attack command or a certain magic by flipping through the menus 4 times
? Now you simply press L four times on the command
? Bravely Second has a powerful monster called Gargantua
? New Wizard job has a special attribute called ?Postscript?
? This lets you add ?modifiers? to magic
? Modifiers system lets you give magic different effects
? Square Enix will share more info about modifiers in the near future
? New ?Halfies? ability
? Halfies lets you extend item effects to the entire party
? There is a catch: when using healing items, it?ll reduce its capabilities by 50%
? Devs are working on a demo for Bravely Second
? The demo will have the encounter adjustment system that was in Bravely Default and difficulty adjuster

Source here.


----------



## windfall (Nov 25, 2014)

Christmas music collection  ("X'Mas Collections Music From BRAVELY DEFAULT" is out) 
.... didn't even know this was even a thing, but wow it sounds great. 

youtube playlist link: http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLfDxSPcW_d3M9AT22hWUh0xS_H1N5-q8V


----------



## Mario. (Nov 25, 2014)

I really like this music its just so good


----------



## Ayaya (Jan 20, 2015)

Spoiler: bravely second details



BEST GIRL EDEA IS CONFIRMED IN BRAVELY SECOND FINALLY
_Edea Lee, one of the chief characters in Bravely Default, is poised to stage a return in Bravely Second, this week’s issue of Famitsu reveals.







Edea has grown up since her last appearance and now sports a blue ribbon and outfit. She’ll become a protagonist and judge the opposing Asterisk holders of the previous game through a new “Barter Sub-Scenario System.”

Bravely Second is due out for 3DS on April 23 in Japan._
Source: Gematsu, Famitsu

Hopefully it's ok to post it here, cause the game won't be out till months in Japan and even longer worldwide so not sure if it's appropriate to make a Bravely Second topic yet


----------

